# Specialized FSR MAX backbone



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Anyone remember what years they made the extruded MAX Backbone frame? At least 1 year they used chameleon paint on it. A friend had one of the welded tubing FSR frames that cracked, he got a MAX frame and rode the wheels off of it, I've got it now for when he comes to ride and it still rides great. Got a chance to pick one up, trying to ID it. Can't ride rigid in the rocks ALL the time.

thanks
Jeff


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I remember those! A guy at the shop I used to work got one of those. We waited and waited, finally showed up, that paint was so cool. I too rode the crap out of it. Enjoy!


----------



## backpedal (May 22, 2004)

*Pretty sure it was 1997*

They offered an FSR Pro in a color called Cosmic, which was mostly black, but had mica or a prism in the paint or clear coat that gave it a rainbow reflection. There was also a fire engine red FSR Elite and a gloss black FSR LTD. All Max Backbones, all with USA built front ends, (probably from Anodizing Inc in Oregon) and most with USA built rear ends.

The USA rear ends were grey instead of the Taiwan black, and used a larger OD tube for at least the seat stays. MRP used to make a brake mount that bolted to the outside of the OS seatstays and we used them in later years to upgrade these overbuilt frames. MRP also had a needle bearing kit and a long travel kit that came with a Stratos coil shock.

With these upgrades, these frames remained trail performance-competitive until the into of the monocoque Enduro in 2001. From then on, the older Max bikes were merely competitive in terms of durability and craftsmanship.

Anyone remember the C3, and the ensuing recall?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice!*

Dude, you gotta post pics of that thing. I just google searched it and came up with nothing.

PS, I just found this cool smiley!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

backpedal said:


> Anyone remember the C3, and the ensuing recall?


Oh yeah, we had 2 customers waiting for those, had been for a while, then the plug got pulled.... Unhappy guys, they were :madman: Anyone have pics of the C3?


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info! Yeah, the C3. I was selling Specialized back in those days but nobody tried to order one. I found reference to a 98 FSR Comp with "eggplant colored" changing paint in an old review. Anyone know if the bearing kits are still available?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

azjeff said:


> Anyone remember what years they made the extruded MAX Backbone frame? At least 1 year they used chameleon paint on it. A friend had one of the welded tubing FSR frames that cracked, he got a MAX frame and rode the wheels off of it, I've got it now for when he comes to ride and it still rides great. Got a chance to pick one up, trying to ID it. Can't ride rigid in the rocks ALL the time.
> 
> thanks
> Jeff


The Max Backbone frames did come out in 97. They were extruded and welded at Anodizing Inc in Portland, Oregon, right up the street from Kinesis. The Mountainspeed guys were a mile or so south, on 1st St if I remember correctly. I would go to their small upstairs office for spings n things and to see what goodies they had. They had a couple of the red Elite series with the 6 inch MRP rear link and and gold Stratos dual crown forks. Those were some good times, DH racing at Mt Hood. And that reminds me of another bike from that time. A TiCycles URT DH bike.


----------



## backpedal (May 22, 2004)

*Garners Pro Bikes in Palo Alto California*

We got a few of the C3's, and even sold a couple of them. When they were recalled, we had to get the two back, give the customers a refund, and then offer them their original parts, reinstalled on a Cosmic Max FSR frame at a discounted price.

When Specialized got the recalled C3's back in house, both new and used, they were stripped for parts, and the parts were sold, first to employees, then to dealers that knew about them, then the rest at "garage sales" held at the Morgan Hill office. Garners got quite a few parts kits on several occasions, and we built up a bunch of FSR LTD's and Cosmics with the high end parts kits.


----------



## Wode (Oct 21, 2005)

azjeff said:


> Thanks for the info! Yeah, the C3. I was selling Specialized back in those days but nobody tried to order one. I found reference to a 98 FSR Comp with "eggplant colored" changing paint in an old review. Anyone know if the bearing kits are still available?


I've got a '98 FSR Ground Control that is still getting the crap beaten out of it in Pisgah a couple times a week. As of a year ago you could still get bushing and bolt kits.

Wode


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Wode said:


> I've got a '98 FSR Ground Control that is still getting the crap beaten out of it in Pisgah a couple times a week. As of a year ago you could still get bushing and bolt kits.
> 
> Wode


Funny you brought this back to the top. I just checked with a Specialized dealer and was told Specialized no longer stocks the bushing kits. Bikes too old. I passed on a MAX frame FSR because of it. You may want to troll your dealer to see if you can snag a kit that's in stock.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

I still have my '97 FSR in Cosmic hanging on the wall in my office. The bushings went south so I replaced it with a '04 Epic Marathon. The paint has held up really well. It's partly stripped but still gets a lot of looks from people, especially when you explain that it's an extruded frame.

Between the great colour shifting paint and all the fond memories of riding it, I just can't part with it. That, and my Flying V. 

As for the C3, I may have an old bike mag somewhere with an ad for it. I'll see if I can find it. And the C3 was definitely one sexy bike to look at.


----------



## doctorino (Sep 8, 2006)

yes '98 it was. I got one from my buddy its green looking one angle and eggplant the other. I have seen 2, both were from specialized employee deals.


----------



## 40mtns (Oct 22, 2004)

*My FSR MAX backbone - pics*

Here's my main ride. Still riding it today.

Checkout the second pic (view from head-tube). It shows the 2 steel braces that runs the length of the inner frame. What makes the frame super stiff.

It's a GREAT ride. Stable flying down the hills


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Funny this came back to the top. Last weekend I was unloading my temporary FS ride at the trailhead and what should cruise by on the street but a CHERRY FSR Pro max backbone bike. I chased the guy down in city park. Of Latino descent, he told me he bought the bike last year in Mexico City new. It had a Psylo fork, Avid mech disc, and different wheel out front but otherwise stock and like new, not a scratch. Before I could ask if he'd sell it he offered it up for $3200 DOLLARS. Seeing that bike being ridden around with the seat all the way down like any other homey on a WalMart BMX bike about made me cry.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I've had a couple, a stumpjumper and a rockhopper version myself.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> I've had a couple, a stumpjumper and a rockhopper version myself.


D8, we're talking about the extruded frame model. They made them late 90s and were only called FSRs. The main boom starts at the headset as one piece is split and bent further back. Neat manipulation and strong. Never knew about the steel inside.


----------



## mxer (May 27, 2006)

there was a max on ebay recently.i would have bid but need to sell a few things myself at the moment.for bushings,needle bearing upgrades and long travel kits check betd.co.uk.he has nice stuff.had a lt kit on an old fsr years ago.high quality a good guy to deal with.no problem shipping to the states.


----------



## 40mtns (Oct 22, 2004)

*models yrs of Max Backbone - PICS*

Jeff -

To answer your original question. The Max Backbone was made for 3 years.

1997 - simply called Ground Control FSR (red, cosmic green/purple)

1998 - the moniker Ground Control was dropped. Came in Elite/Red, Pro/Black, LTD/Black).
the LTD had an air shock and to lighten the bike

1999 - Elite & Pro versions. The frames were silver annodized w/ stickers.

Misc other variations used the frame.

Hope this helps and raises the enthusiasm for this frame.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

So is this one of them or not ?










And THIS looked pretty much like an extruded main tube also...


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

The blue bike isn't. The main tube is rectangular and 2 round tubes are welded into it. The black bike looks like one of the Rockhopper FSR frames, I thought it was 2 formed sides welded together but not sure. Never really looked at them. Look at the other pics. The tube starts as one piece at the headset and is split and bent apart and some gussets are welded in. The extrusion is 2 rectangular boxes stacked that are split at the back. The top of the extrusion is concave, the underside is convex. I've got a red Elite in the garage, belongs to a friend.


----------



## 40mtns (Oct 22, 2004)

*Max Backbone vs. other variants*

DeeEight,

Jeff is right. Technically neither bike is the Max Backbone, but they are from the same era and heritage. Kind of like the Stumpjumper vs. Rockhopper ... similar characteristics but not the same. The parts used for the build were also of a lower line to save on costs.

Although I never rode one, the blue bike (FSR Expert?) was suppose to quite nimble/light on the trails. The Max Backbone, while stiffer it's also a heavier frame (the downside).

Regardless, all of these bikes are going the way of the dinasaur ... just another evolutionary link to the perfect bike.

Keep On Riding!

-- 40MTNS


----------



## Trajan (Feb 9, 2004)

40mtns said:


> DeeEight,
> 
> Jeff is right. Technically neither bike is the Max Backbone, but they are from the same era and heritage. Kind of like the Stumpjumper vs. Rockhopper ... similar characteristics but not the same. The parts used for the build were also of a lower line to save on costs.
> 
> ...


Uh, dinosaur yes. But still fun! I still ride my modified 1998 FSR (non MAX). The tubular frames were lighter, cheaper and strong enough for most things. The MAX frame had better stays, which improved upon a flexy rear end.

Here is mine:


----------



## formulaone33 (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone remember the head tube angle on this bike?

I had a 98 Pro that I stripped to the frame and rebuilt with what I wanted....Bomber Z.1, King Hubs, Bontrager Mustang rims, DT Revo spokes, XTR, Race Face Cranks, etc... I got it down to 28lbs WITH the Vanillla RC coil shock!

It was awesome and I kick myself everyday for selling it.


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

I rode a 97 Cosmic paint scheme (flip-flop in the auto painting world) until this spring when I replaced it w/ an Intense 5.5.
MANY great rides on that bike.....


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

mxer said:


> there was a max on ebay recently.i would have bid but need to sell a few things myself at the moment.for bushings,needle bearing upgrades and long travel kits check betd.co.uk.he has nice stuff.had a lt kit on an old fsr years ago.high quality a good guy to deal with.no problem shipping to the states.


WOW, looks like they still make parts for this bike. I know this thread is really really old, but I am just stoked to find this thread and BETD.

THANKS


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Here's the green one*

Looks like the "Grabber Green" (paint name stolen from Ford?) one was the 1998 FSR Extreme


----------



## doctorino (Sep 8, 2006)

*97 Cosmic available*

Had this one on ebay earlier this year, but did not sell it. Will sell frame with Risse rear end/shock. Have run this bike with either 150 mm (current Fox 36,~69 deg head angle) or 175 mm fork (nicer DH geometry).
No bushing worries! All sealed bearing rear end which is no problem to find bearings for. This frame is STOUT.

email [email protected] for details/pics


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

doctorino said:


> Had this one on ebay earlier this year, but did not sell it. Will sell frame with Risse rear end/shock. Have run this bike with either 150 mm (current Fox 36,~69 deg head angle) or 175 mm fork (nicer DH geometry).
> No bushing worries! All sealed bearing rear end which is no problem to find bearings for. This frame is STOUT.
> 
> email [email protected] for details/pics
> View attachment 470838


You should place a classified ad since you are offering a bike for sale in order to comply with the terms of use of MTBR. Otherwise your post will likely dissapear. It's $2 cheap.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

I am trying to get more info regarding this bike. I have a 97 model with the longer DH rear end.

Does anyone have any more information on the travel on these frames?

IIRC, here is what they were in 97-99

USA built MAX Backbone FSR=4.3" travel
USA built MAX Backbone FSR DH=5.5" travel
China built GC FSR=4.5" travel
China built Ground Control (non-FSR)=~3" travel

Does this sound correct?

BTW, I think the MAX frame is increadibly innovative and it was an incredible set up. I don't really understand why the basic design went away, I think they are super strong, stiff and look really clean. I am not a big fan of some of the newer full suspension bikes (looks wise) and really don't get why they went away from these designs in general. Just my opinion.


----------



## backpedal (May 22, 2004)

*That all sounds correct*

With the possible exception that the early Ground Controls were actually FSR's by definition, even if they did not say so on the frames.

You can check the travel of your bike by replacing the rear wheel with felt tip marker tied to the rear drop out, moving your repair stand next to the wall, and running the suspension fully through its travel. Measure the mark on the wall, that's your travel. It helps to dump the air out of your shock, or remove the coil spring before trying this.

I recall the travel on these bikes varying a little bit depending on which shock was in the frame, but is about what you state above.


----------



## backpedal (May 22, 2004)

*Tooling costs*

The main frame on the Max Backbone bikes is an extrusion, which would be really expensive to tool up for. Kenesis did it at the time, for this bike as well as for Marin, and probably others, and from what I recall, when Specialized needed to move production off shore, it wasn't practical to retool a Taiwan factory to do this extrusion when molded, monocoque, and hydroform technology had come as far as it did. Modern frames are stronger and stiffer with less material, and thus less weight.


----------



## formulaone33 (Jul 20, 2008)

I had a 1998 FSR Pro. I loved that bike. It had a Fox Vanilla RC coil shock on it and it has 4.5" of rear wheel travel. I took the Manitou double triple crown fork off and put a Polished Marzocchi Bomber Z.1 (4"). That bike went up and down hill equally well and was PLLUUUSSSHHHH!


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

backpedal said:


> The main frame on the Max Backbone bikes is an extrusion, which would be really expensive to tool up for. Kenesis did it at the time, for this bike as well as for Marin, and probably others, and from what I recall, when Specialized needed to move production off shore, it wasn't practical to retool a Taiwan factory to do this extrusion when molded, monocoque, and hydroform technology had come as far as it did. Modern frames are stronger and stiffer with less material, and thus less weight.


When I was working at a shop at the time, I was told by the specialized rep that the tooling was requiring a ton of maintainance because the materials were so strong and the extruded process was so intense. They ended up scraping it for this reason (I was told).

As far as modern frames being "stronger, stiffer and lighter" do you really believe that or is that a fact?

Stronger? Doubt it (my neighbor has gone though 3 Turner Freeride frames from failing and he only rides cross country, I Use to race my FSR down hill and NEVER had a problem).
Stiffer? Maybe
Lighter? Probably depends on what you are comparing it too, BUT mine is/was 25.5lbs with an old school front Hayes disc brake, Z.1 bomber (heavy fork), Long stroke Fox Vanilla Rx Coil over shock with piggy back (heavy compared to air sprung shocks). Granted everything else was super trick so I made up wt on that stuff, but I still don't think it is considered "heavy". BTW, I had a C3 before it was recalled, guess what, Specialized lied, this frame was lighter that the C3 and it had more travel.


----------



## backpedal (May 22, 2004)

*I believe its a fact*

I think the Max Backbone frames weighed about 6 pounds with an air shock, and more with a coil shock. A Giant Trance X and Ibis Mojo each weigh about 5 pounds with 5 inches of travel, and the Blur XC Carbon is about 4.2 pounds.

The MRP bearing kits and links were popular mods to the Max frames because they increased the ride quality, and durability, but also the frame weight.

They are really nice frames though, and ahead of their time.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

backpedal said:


> I think the Max Backbone frames weighed about 6 pounds with an air shock, and more with a coil shock. A Giant Trance X and Ibis Mojo each weigh about 5 pounds with 5 inches of travel, and the Blur XC Carbon is about 4.2 pounds.
> 
> The MRP bearing kits and links were popular mods to the Max frames because they increased the ride quality, and durability, but also the frame weight.
> 
> They are really nice frames though, and ahead of their time.


I should have mentioned that my frame is the 5.5" DH version. But you are probably right, I am sure they are a little heavier, but weight sure seems to be less of a worry now with all the travel, disc brakes, beefy wheels, big tires, triple clamps, etc......My 1997 "freeride/DH" bike is now considered more like an all mountain bike.

Speaking of the bearing kits, can the MRP kits be found anywhere? Looks like BETD still makes kits, but they have to be shipped from england.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

doctorino said:


> Had this one on ebay earlier this year, but did not sell it. Will sell frame with Risse rear end/shock. Have run this bike with either 150 mm (current Fox 36,~69 deg head angle) or 175 mm fork (nicer DH geometry).
> No bushing worries! All sealed bearing rear end which is no problem to find bearings for. This frame is STOUT.
> 
> email [email protected] for details/pics
> View attachment 470838


Wow. I have a bike that looks just like that one. I have the Risse set up, Marz. 55 and the green or chamelion paint to boot. I ride the pizz out of this thing. It takes a lickin and keeps on tickin. Cheers!


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> Wow. I have a bike that looks just like that one. I have the Risse set up, Marz. 55 and the green or chamelion paint to boot. I ride the pizz out of this thing. It takes a lickin and keeps on tickin. Cheers!


What is a Risse set up? IIRC, Risse use to make shocks, is that what you are referring to, or do they do a linkage upgrade, etc...


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

rodH said:


> What is a Risse set up? IIRC, Risse use to make shocks, is that what you are referring to, or do they do a linkage upgrade, etc...


They do a whole rear triangle, shock, hex link, chainstay, seat stay. Really stout and adjustable.


----------



## 1LuckyMonkey (Jul 31, 2009)

*I have an FSR*

Let's do this chronologically:

- Last week I bought a cheap ($400) used moutain bike.
- Today I rode on my first trail in 15 years
- Today I registered on MTBR for the first time.
- Right now, I came across this old ass thread!

And this is my first post ever! The odds of me finding this post are just weird, because it just helped me identify this bike I bought.

I'm guessing its an 98 FSR Elite Max Backbone. My bike has a Manitou Black 120mm shock, XTR dérailleurs and pedals, XT Cranks, Hayes Hydro Disc Brakes, Ahead headset, and some beefy Sun rims on XT Hubs. I don't think this is the factory configuration at all, but I found getting info on this bike to be very difficult. It rode great today, although I kept to Intermediate trails since I haven't ridden in over 15 years.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

I noticed something here, doctorino and 1luckymonkey's pic's show their seat post's extending down through the seat tube on these frames. My frame does not allow this, any idea what the diff. might be? Anybody?


----------



## islubio (Jul 31, 2009)

my elite doesnt allow the seatpost to go below the seatube too


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

islubio said:


> my elite doesnt allow the seatpost to go below the seatube too


My frame is an Elite, maybe that has something to do with it. Idk.


----------



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

starting in 98 they put a little tack weld in the seat tube to keep people from slamming the post down to the point where the shock would slam into it when the rear end compressed


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

10-4. Thanx Webertime.


----------



## islubio (Jul 31, 2009)

yup mine's the 98 elite with the weld
just took it to my local trail will post the pictures of my setup in awhile


----------



## islubio (Jul 31, 2009)

here's the pictures to my FSR

























Specs : 
1998 FSR Ground Control Elite
White Brother Vt 1.3
Chris King Classic Hubs + X517 + XTR Cassette
Front Tire Michelin Wide Gripper
Rear Tire Schwable Little Albert
XTR 951 V-Brake/Levers
XTR 951 Crank with TI BB
XTR 951 FD
XT 760 Shifters and RD
FUNN Stem
Deity 760mm Handlebar


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow. You got a great deal. Probably because how old the bike is. But it is still an awesome set up. I think the only thing From making that frame as good or better than a lot of modern frames is the lack of bearings at the shock pivots. It uses really tightly fit bushings instead. BETD still had bearing kits available for it and mountain speed still carries the "a link" bearing for it. I was looking to buy that kit when I found someone willing to sell a used one with the kit and a DH travel rear shock for $225 for the whole frame, betd link ($150 value), bearing kit ($175 value) and downhill long travel rear shock and disc brake adapter ($30-50 value). Now I plan to use this rear triangle to build up my mainframe and get exact what I want and then sell mine for a couple hundred bucks. Or maybe I will not get enough money for mine and just build it ip and let my daughter ride it around the block or use it for my "thrasher bike" to ride to he beach when I go surf?

Yours looks like a 97 or 98 model. For sure the forks have been upgraded and he discs. Good job on the find. You are n fact one lucky monkey



1LuckyMonkey said:


> Let's do this chronologically:
> 
> - Last week I bought a cheap ($400) used moutain bike.
> - Today I rode on my first trail in 15 years
> ...


----------



## gev728 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, I have a FSR LTD ground control and also says direct MAX drive, does anyone knows how to measure the size of the frame on this one? Thanks.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

I beleive to measure that it's from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat tube. Correct me if I'm wrong. My frame reads 19".


----------



## gev728 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks men, that was really helpful. I guess I will need to change the handlebar stem.


----------



## kaos777 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice rides guys 
Here's mine
- '98 FSR GroundControl Comp frameset
- MS upgrade link kit + Strato shock (6" travel)
- Manitou Sherman '05 (6" travel)
- Cook Bros. crank + titanium 44t
- Crank Bros "egg beater" pedals
- XT shifters
- Hayes nine 6" front
- Avid v-brakes back
- HED rim back


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is my old school 1997 Specialized FSR DH with a bunch of older parts (probably should post in the "vintage section". I think EVERYTHING on this bike is 2000 model year or older). Funny how this frame use to be considered a "DH" frame and now it probably wouldn't even really be considered a true AM bike, but its what I ride all over the mountains. The bike was painted back when everyone was still using "glossy" paint compared to all the matte finishes you see out there today.

* Frame Size (Color): Medium, Custom powder coated, BETD bearing kits at all pivots
* Fork: Marzocchi Bomber Z1 BAM 1997 4" travel
* Rear Shock: Fox Vanilla Rx 6.5" X 1.5" stroke, 4.5" actual travel with stock link (5.25" claimed). BETD link added 4.5"/5.6"/6.75" travel options
* Brakes: Hayes Disc the originals, not sure what they were called? (F), Shimano XTR (R)
* Cranks: Caramba Double Barrel Cranks with Ti BB
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Shifters: Shimano XTR M952 3x9
* Chain: Shimano XTR
* Pedals: Speedplay Frog Ti
* Stem: Race Face System 115mm / 10deg
* Handlebar: Avitar hi-rise
* Seatpost: Synchros Ti
* Saddle: Serfas Lola Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Ti-can't remember brand
* Cassette: Shimano XTR 9
* Headset: Cheap FSA (the one area I could never justify dumping a bunch of money into, sorry Chris)
* Grips: Yeti
* Front Tire: Panaracer XCPro Kevlar Bead 2.1
* Front Rim: Mavic 217
* Front Hub: Hayes by Hugi/DT Disc hub
* Rear Tire: Panaracer XCPro Kevlar Bead 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic 217
* Rear Hub: WCW (Wasatch Cycle Works) Carbon Fiber shell
* Titanium Bolt kits on practically every place possible, triple butted spokes, alloy nipples, Ti non-QR skewers.
* Weight: 26.5lbs (But gaining weight real soon, see below)

Just purchased an old shool rear Hayes brake for the rear to replace the XTR-V, used 5" Marzocchi Z1 BAM Bomber with lockout (to replace the 4" bomber), REAL Rear disc hub, 203mm Alligator front disc, 160mm Alligator rear disc, looking for a shorter stem. More pics to follow when build up is done.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

kaos777 said:



> Nice rides guys
> Here's mine
> - '98 FSR GroundControl Comp frameset
> - MS upgrade link kit + Strato shock (6" travel)
> ...


That is an FSR, but not a MAX Backbone frame


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

rodH said:


> Here is my old school 1997 Specialized FSR DH with a bunch of older parts (probably should post in the "vintage section". I think EVERYTHING on this bike is 2000 model year or older). Funny how this frame use to be considered a "DH" frame and now it probably wouldn't even really be considered a true AM bike, but its what I ride all over the mountains. The bike was painted back when everyone was still using "glossy" paint compared to all the matte finishes you see out there today.
> 
> * Frame Size (Color): Medium, Custom powder coated, BETD bearing kits at all pivots
> * Fork: Marzocchi Bomber Z1 BAM 1997 4" travel
> ...


That's a badass lookin bike you got there bro. I'm trying to get some pic's of mine to put on here. I dig these bikes.


----------



## OverDaBar (Sep 6, 2009)

I have one I think I got in '99. It's an FSR Pro. It has few hours on it and I'm thinking about selling it, because I have too many bikes and frankly ...I'm getting to an age that my body won't take half of what this frame will! 

It's really almost new looking and the SID seals are still in great shape. I'm going to pull the XT discs off and put the original brakes and rims back on and return it to stock config. 

Anyone have an idea of what it's worth??? I think after Specialized stopped selling the bikes, they sold the frames for several years......$1500 for the frame I think.

BTW ...the frames were not measured in inches. they were simply sold as small, medium and large


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

This thread is kinda old but I'm wondering if anyone out there has one of these Max backbone frames they'd be willing to part with? I'm thinking about replacing the frame on my '98 GC FSR Comp and want to keep it old-school. Anyway, just thought I'd check. Let me know. Thanks!

Alvin Caragay
Hermosa Beach, CA


----------



## OverDaBar (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Chipmunk,
I'm interested in selling mine... it's the one in the post before yours.
I took the disc's off and put the v-Brake back on ...but have the rear bracket if you what to go back to disc. I'm selling the whole bike, not just the frame though. But it's almost brand new and I'm not too far up the coast from you in the Bay Area


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

atchipmunk said:


> This thread is kinda old but I'm wondering if anyone out there has one of these Max backbone frames they'd be willing to part with? I'm thinking about replacing the frame on my '98 GC FSR Comp and want to keep it old-school. Anyway, just thought I'd check. Let me know. Thanks!
> 
> Alvin Caragay
> Hermosa Beach, CA


Hey Alvin, Risse had some of these frames for sale when he was still here in Redding. If you had good luck with him before maybe give him a try on one of these, just a thought.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

Actually I do have a spare (I say spare because I have 2 and want to keep the other, I love this frame). It has been modernized, in that it has: new paint and stickers, longer travel (Manitou coilover 1.75" rear shock with adjustable rebound and compression. This results in rear travel in the 5" range), Brand new A2Z rear disc brake adapter. Also new pivot bushings installed as well as a spare set all the way around. BETD main pivot needle bearing kit (retails for $75). Send me your email and I can send pics. I am In SoCalif. It is a 1999 edition, which is the last MAX backbone frame Specialized built.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

double post


----------



## JoJon (May 24, 2009)

I have a 97 FSR Ground Control Comp that I looking to do a few upgrades to. Does anyone still offer any spare or upgrade parts for these frames.

Thanks


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

BETD out of the UK has several bearing kits for the frame. I was looking at getting them for my '97 now that I've decided to re-build it.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

BETD makes some great stuff for this frame (plus they have great service). On my main frame, I ended up getting the BETD adjustable linkage, and all pivots are BETD. I am not sure it is worth the cost for each pivot (each being $50-75 depending on pivot) so I ended up just getting the main pivot needle bearing kit on my spare frame. I do really like their stuff though, but it adds up pretty quick.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

JoJon said:


> I have a 97 FSR Ground Control Comp that I looking to do a few upgrades to. Does anyone still offer any spare or upgrade parts for these frames.
> 
> Thanks


Try Risse Racing.com:thumbsup:


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies OverDaBar, Skip, and RodH.
ODB...thanks, but i'm really only looking for the frameset only. Don't need the rest of the stuff as I have my '98 FSR Comp modernized a bit with some Marzocchi Junior T forks, a Risse Hex Link, Vanilla R shock, and a Race Face Diabolus Crankset. I pretty much just want to swap all my stuff onto a Max backbone frame to keep costs down. Here's how she looks right now (pic is from before I installed the Risse Hex Link):










Skip...thanks for the tip. Will try giving Kevin Risse a call on monday to see if they still have any of them for sale...

RodH...PM'd you my email address...

JoJon...I second Skip Canfield's suggestion of Risse Racing. They don't have much info on their website, but they make a replacement longer travel rear link (Hex Link) as well as a complete, modular replacement rear triangle (includes sealed bearings). I recently added the hex link to my FSR Comp and from just the hex link I noticed a difference in the feel of the rear suspension. It is notably more plush...even with the same shock (a 6.5" i2i Fox Vanilla R). Depending on how things progress with the leads I have on a "new" frame, my fairly new Risse Hex Link just might be for sale soon...

Anyway, thanks again guys. Hoping to join the ranks if the Max Backbone owners soon. It's times like this that I really wish I had just plunked down the extra cash back in '98 for an FSR Elite instead of my FSR Comp. Oh well...c'est la vie...

Alvin Caragay
Hermosa Beach, CA


----------



## OverDaBar (Sep 6, 2009)

Well hopefully you'll soon be Bad with da Bone!
Then you have to do something about that rear brake. I've tried some of the newer setups, but nothing modulates like those old 2 piston XT's. I think they stopped production because they were too expensive to make.... like the frame. Sometime retro is a good thing:thumbsup:


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

how much do the Risse rear triangles cost? (not the link or shock)


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

RodH...Risse sells just the chainstays or just the seatstays of their modular rear end seperately for $198 each (the Hex Link is also $198). Or, I think they do a package price of $350 for both the chain and seat stays. The seat stays have a rear disc mount designed into it as well, which is one of the main reasons I am interested in their rear end. They also come with ball bearings at all the pivots as well. Hope this answers your question...
Oh, and I got your email and will be replying shortly...

Alvin Caragay
Hermosa Beach, CA


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

atchipmunk said:


> Thanks for the replies OverDaBar, Skip, and RodH.
> ODB...thanks, but i'm really only looking for the frameset only. Don't need the rest of the stuff as I have my '98 FSR Comp modernized a bit with some Marzocchi Junior T forks, a Risse Hex Link, Vanilla R shock, and a Race Face Diabolus Crankset. I pretty much just want to swap all my stuff onto a Max backbone frame to keep costs down. Here's how she looks right now (pic is from before I installed the Risse Hex Link):
> 
> 
> ...


With a Risse rear triangle and a Max Backbone frame that bike would look awsome. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## JoJon (May 24, 2009)

Here's the run down on my 1997 Specialized FSR DH. My wife got me the frame and fork from Supergo (remember them) for my birthday in 97, at the time I was riding a 94 stumpy and just transferred all the parts over. Over time I've done some upgrades, I added a rear disc with the help of a A2Z adapter and this is how I ride it now.

Frame Size : Large, 
Fork: Rockshox Revelation Maxle Lite Dual air, 140mm travel, 20mm axle
Rear Shock: Fox Vanilla Rx 6.5" X 1.5" stroke
Brakes: BB7's 185mm Discs 
Cranks: Shimano DX
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
Shifters: Shimano XTR 3x8
Chain: Shimano XTR
Pedals: Shimano DX PD-M636 
Stem: Kalloy UNO
Handlebar: Avitar hi-rise
Seatpost: Ritchey
Saddle: WTB Speed V Comp
Bottom Bracket: Ti
Cassette: Shimano XTR 8
Headset: Cane Creek S2 
Grips: Chumba
Front Tire: Specialized Resolution 2.1"
Front Rim: Sun Rhyno Lite
Front Hub: Formula alloy 20mm hub
Rear Tire: The Captain 2.0" tubeless
Rear Rim: Sun Rhyno Lite
Rear Hub: Shimano XT
Weight: 32.2lbs

Next up I'd like to add a Risse rear triangle and Hex Link or if I can find a Mountain Speed link and rear triangle and also upgrade the rear shock. So if anyone has or knows someone that has any of these parts for sale, please send them my way.

Thanks,
JJ


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> With a Risse rear triangle and a Max Backbone frame that bike would look awsome.


Exactly what I was thinking...

So, JoJon's post got me thinking...what exactly is the difference between the other Max Backbone FSR's and the DH version? I know a previous post in this thread stated that the rear travel was longer on the DH (5.5" I believe), but how does the DH version achieve that extra travel? Longer shock perhaps? Is the main frame actually different in some way? Or Is the rear triangle actually different? Anyone know? Just curious. Thanks.

Alvin Caragay
Hermosa Beach, CA


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

JJ, Cool bike. That is the exact same frame and rear shock that I have (until I powdercoated it orange and blue). I have the BETD link, BETD needle bearings and the MRP rear Disc adaptor (which is more of a clamp style, I also have an A2Z which are getting harder to find, but my caliper bolts straight to the MRP). The actual DH frames were even more rare. People don't realize it, but these frames were OVERRATED as far as travel goes, they were supposed to get 4.5" of travel, but they really only got 3.75" (3.75 with the 1.25" stroke shock). The DH version had a better rear shock and 1.5" stroke which is claimed to be 5.5" travel, but in reality only got 4.5". You have the 97 DH version just like I do with the Fox Vanilla Rx with piggyback. Easily the best shock of its time and still a very good unit. I added the BETD link for more adjustability.

I would love to get a Risse rear end, I am just not sure it is worth dumping a bunch of money into, especially since I already have the BETD rear link, and BETD needle bearings at all pivots.

The other frame I have just got painted and is more of the matte finish in black and red. It is a 1999 DH frame. It uses an extra gusset at the head tube (now it has one at the bottom and one at the top). IT also has a really nice Manitou rear shock with, IIRC, 1.5 or 1.75" stroke and around 5" of actual rear travel with the stock link. This frame with the shock is designed for a longer travel front fork, like everyone is using today (5-6" travel), the geometry would be all screwed up with a 4" or less travel front fork. I might put it on ebay, or here to sell, but a part of me still wants to just build it up and use it for a thrasher bike.



JoJon said:


> Here's the run down on my 1997 Specialized FSR DH. My wife got me the frame and fork from Supergo (remember them) for my birthday in 97, at the time I was riding a 94 stumpy and just transferred all the parts over. Over time I've done some upgrades, I added a rear disc with the help of a A2Z adapter and this is how I ride it now.
> 
> Frame Size : Large,
> Fork: Rockshox Revelation Maxle Lite Dual air, 140mm travel, 20mm axle
> ...


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

Longer stroke rear shock and better shock. The main frame also has some extra bracing/gusseting.


atchipmunk said:


> Exactly what I was thinking...
> 
> So, JoJon's post got me thinking...what exactly is the difference between the other Max Backbone FSR's and the DH version? I know a previous post in this thread stated that the rear travel was longer on the DH (5.5" I believe), but how does the DH version achieve that extra travel? Longer shock perhaps? Is the main frame actually different in some way? Or Is the rear triangle actually different? Anyone know? Just curious. Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

You guys know that the actual DH frame looks a bit different than the FSR frame, right?


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> You guys know that the actual DH frame looks a bit different than the FSR frame, right?


Looks pretty much the same until 1999/2000. Then they changed it and they don't have the seat stay (for the front derailler) and the monocoque looks slightly different. The rear triangle is more beefy as well. They are usually white.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm looking for a pic of one right now,but they also had a hole just below the seat tube and really other than that they lokked the same.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> I'm looking for a pic of one right now,but they also had a hole just below the seat tube and really other than that they lokked the same.


here it is: http://photos.nsmb.com/showimage.php?i=18247

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18188

that is the "TEAM DH" bike. I was buddies with Todd Tanner, a DH racer for Specialized back in the day. These were only team bikes, then IIRC, in 1999 or 2000 they did a limited production run. They only go for around $400-500 on the used market which in another reason why I think spending $350+ for the risse rear isn't the wisest thing.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

rodH said:


> here it is: http://photos.nsmb.com/showimage.php?i=18247
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18188
> 
> that is the "TEAM DH" bike. I was buddies with Todd Tanner, a DH racer for Specialized back in the day. These were only team bikes, then IIRC, in 1999 or 2000 they did a limited production run. They only go for around $400-500 on the used market which in another reason why I think spending $350+ for the risse rear isn't the wisest thing.


Thats the frame I was thinking of, good job sir. Tell me, whats the purpose of the hole in the frame? You think a Risse equipped DH frame would be cool.? I'm kinda partial to Kevin's (Risse) bike parts,but I do think they make the rear sus. really plush. Give um a try.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> Thats the frame I was thinking of, good job sir. Tell me, whats the purpose of the hole in the frame? You think a Risse equipped DH frame would be cool.? I'm kinda partial to Kevin's (Risse) bike parts,but I do think they make the rear sus. really plush. Give um a try.


I honestly have no clue what the hole is for. The Risse rear isn't going to be any more plush than my rear with the BETD needle bearings, but it is meant to be stiffer and provide the disc brake tabs. I would MUCH rather have that DH team frame than a stock frame with a Risse rear end. A team DH frame was sold on ebay last month totally built up with all parts for like $450, the problem was that the guy wanted $150 shipping, so it didn't make sense for me.

Check this out: http://cgi.ebay.com/Specialized-Tea...110444813335QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

That bike is badass, I'd ride it. The rearend does look beefy. That is the frame that I spoke of though. I appreciate your time showing me this stuff. I'm always looking to get more info on these bikes. I've been riding the FSR frames now since "01" and I really like the way it rides.
I am having some issues with the Astro-5 rear shock, so I'm thinking about moving over to Fox and trying out one of their Dhx or Van shocks. Thanks again.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

OK, so I just finally got it built up and weighed it (I know, we aren't supposed to care). 27 pounds!!! I think that is pretty light considering it has old school 5" travel front Marzocchi Z1, 4.5/5.625/6.75" travel rear with a COILOVER rear shock (heavy), dual disc brakes (that I had to add a rear bracket for) and a needle bearing kit (weighs more than the bushings). The bike was 25.5, but I added the rear disc brake system, bracket, needle bearings, linkage, and went from a 4" to a 5" travel Marzocchi. Considering all I added, I guess 2 pounds isn't bad. I still have about 25 Ti Bolts I can add to the bike as well. :thumbsup: 

It cost me a LOT more money and work than I thought when I had the idea origionally, but that is how it always seems to go.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

rodH said:


> OK, so I just finally got it built up and weighed it (I know, we aren't supposed to care). 27 pounds!!! I think that is pretty light considering it has old school 5" travel front Marzocchi Z1, 4.5/5.625/6.75" travel rear with a COILOVER rear shock (heavy), dual disc brakes (that I had to add a rear bracket for) and a needle bearing kit (weighs more than the bushings). The bike was 25.5, but I added the rear disc brake system, bracket, needle bearings, linkage, and went from a 4" to a 5" travel Marzocchi. Considering all I added, I guess 2 pounds isn't bad. I still have about 25 Ti Bolts I can add to the bike as well. :thumbsup:
> 
> It cost me a LOT more money and work than I thought when I had the idea origionally, but that is how it always seems to go.


27 lbs? Damn, my bike weighs (cough) 38lbs. 6" travel front/rear, heavy wheel set, basically beefy everything. But I love to ride it.


----------



## JoJon (May 24, 2009)

A lot of great info guys, on the topic of rear triangles . Is it possible to mount a later year rear triangle with a disc mount to a backbone frame????


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

JoJon said:


> A lot of great info guys, on the topic of rear triangles . Is it possible to mount a later year rear triangle with a disc mount to a backbone frame????


This gets extremely confusing because specialized changed the main pivots on the 1999 model. I learned this the hard way when I was purchasing the bearing kits. My understanding is that the 1999 has the same pivots as some of the newer (non-monoque style) frames. I am not sure of the details though, other than those newer rear triangles will not work with anything older than 1999, and there are some linkages that can work back and forth as well.

If you look at this site, it gives you a bit of info: http://www.mountainbikecomponents.c...yID=48&Name=Specialized+Linkages+and+Upgrades

Looks like the linkages from the 00-01 enduro works with the FSR from 97-99.

Also here is some info regarding the bearing kits, notice the 1999 main pivot is NOT listed on the bearing kits, it uses a different main pivot, I had to have them do seperately: http://www.mountainbikecomponents.c...2&Name=Specialized+Bearing+kit's+and+Upgrades

It can get really confusing, if you get parts for one of these frame, just look at the serial number under the BB and it will start with a 97.......... or 98..........., which indicates the model year, and call the company you are going to order parts from and give them the exact year.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Interesting. Never noticed the added gusseting above the head tube on the later DH frames. Also looks like the chain stays are made slightly differently as well. From one of the pics I saw it looked like the chain stays were made out of round tubing instead of the rectangular tubing used on the other versions. Or, it might have just been how the pic looked...

Anyway, here's a more recent pic of my FSR Comp that's in need of a Max Backbone makeover after some new wheels/tires and the Risse Hex Link :


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

atchipmunk said:


> Interesting. Never noticed the added gusseting above the head tube on the later DH frames. Also looks like the chain stays are made slightly differently as well. From one of the pics I saw it looked like the chain stays were made out of round tubing instead of the rectangular tubing used on the other versions. Or, it might have just been how the pic looked...
> 
> Anyway, here's a more recent pic of my FSR Comp that's in need of a Max Backbone makeover after some new wheels/tires and the Risse Hex Link :


looks good with those wheels and link. Also notice that you brake stays are much different than the Max version of the FSR. It is stronger and stiffer with more CNC parts at the A-link and next to the linkage.

Also, you need to throw on a rear disc.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

I know I've said it before but, I sure do like the way these bikes look no matter what.
Hey Alvin was that bike blue when you started?


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

rodH said:


> looks good with those wheels and link. Also notice that you brake stays are much different than the Max version of the FSR. It is stronger and stiffer with more CNC parts at the A-link and next to the linkage.
> 
> Also, you need to throw on a rear disc.


Yeah, the Max seat and chain stays definitely look to be beefier than mine. One more reason to switch to a Max frame. And I'm definitely working on the rear disc. That's next on the list...



skip canfield said:


> I know I've said it before but, I sure do like the way these bikes look no matter what.
> Hey Alvin was that bike blue when you started?


I totally agree. Some people find them kinda ugly, but I love em! My non-Max FSR Comp was actually Mango colored when I rolled it off the showroom floor of Performance Bike Shop in Baltimore back in '98. I REALLY wanted the FSR Elite right next to it but just couldn't afford it at the time.
I rode the Comp bone-stock for that summer and once the weather turned cold I stripped all the parts off of it, stripped the paint, and hand sanded and polished the frame. I kinda like it polished but I have different plans if I go the Max Backbone route...
I still love the way this non-Max frame rides in it's current state. My main concern with it is the added stress the longer fork/slacker head tube angle put on the frame. I figure the Max frame is probably more up to the task...


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

atchipmunk said:


> I totally agree. Some find them kinda ugly, but I love em! My non-Max FSR Comp was actually Mango colored when I rolled it off the showroom floor of Performance Bike Shop in Baltimore back in '98. I REALLY wanted the FSR Elite right next to it but just couldn't afford it at the time.
> I rode the Comp bone-stock for that summer and once the weather turned cold I stripped all the parts off of it, stripped the paint, and hand sanded and polished the frame. I kinda like it polished but I have different plans if I go the Max Backbone route...


I rode with a guy who had the Mango colored one, I had a Blue one, nice color blue I might add. You gunna check with Kevin on one of those frames? I'll be talking to him tomorrow if you want me to ask. After I get my bike back together I'll take a picture of it, nothing fancy but I like it.
Oh yeah, Kevin told me that you mentioned my name, Thank you sir.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> I rode with a guy who had the Mango colored one, I had a Blue one, nice color blue I might add. You gunna check with Kevin on one of those frames? I'll be talking to him tomorrow if you want me to ask. After I get my bike back together I'll take a picture of it, nothing fancy but I like it.
> Oh yeah, Kevin told me that you mentioned my name, Thank you sir.


Was gonna try to give him a call today just to see. I have a couple of leads on some frames, but it can't hurt to have more options. If you talk to him go ahead and ask him...i'll try to give him a ring later otherwise. You're welcome for mentioning your name. Thanks again for the info...

Alvin


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

40mtns said:


> Jeff -
> 
> To answer your original question. The Max Backbone was made for 3 years.
> 
> ...


My first proper mountain bike was a fsr elite in red with x-verts the same as in the 2nd picture of 40mtns post.
Fitted with a betd travel and bearing kit


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

Think I finally finished my bike a couple days ago:

Here is my old school 1997 Specialized FSR DH with a bunch of older parts (probably should post in the "vintage section". I think EVERYTHING on this bike is 2000 model year or older). Funny how this frame use to be considered a "DH" frame and now it probably wouldn't even really be considered a true AM bike, but its what I ride all over the mountains. The bike was powdercoated back when everyone was still using "glossy" paint compared to all the matte finishes you see out there today.

* Frame Size (Color): Medium, Custom powder coated, BETD link and bearing kits at all pivots
* Fork: Marzocchi Bomber Z1 BAM CR 2000 130mm (5.1") travel
* Rear Shock: Fox Vanilla Rx 6.5" X 1.5" stroke, 4.5" actual travel with stock link (5.25" claimed). BETD link added 4.5"/5.6"/6.75" travel options
* Brakes: Hayes Disc the original mag (F)-champagne, and Hayes mag (R)-black
* Cranks: Caramba Double Barrel Cranks with Ti BB
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Shifters: Shimano XTR M952 3x9
* Chain: Shimano XTR
* Pedals: Speedplay Frog Ti (also run old bearclaw style from my BMX when DHing)
* Stem: Kore Elite 60mm
* Handlebar: Avitar hi-rise 25" wide
* Seatpost: Synchros Ti
* Saddle: Serfas Lola Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Ti-can't remember brand
* Cassette: Shimano XTR 9
* Headset: Cheap FSA (the one area I could never justify dumping a bunch of money into, sorry Chris)
* Grips: Yeti
* Front Tire: Panaracer XCPro Kevlar Bead 2.1
* Front Rim: Mavic 217
* Front Hub: Hayes by Hugi/DT Disc hub
* Rear Tire: Panaracer XCPro Kevlar Bead 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic 217
* Rear Hub: Real Disc
* Titanium Bolt kits on practically every place possible, triple butted spokes, alloy nipples, Ti non-QR skewers.
* Weight: 27lbs (But gaining weight real soon, see below)

I wanted to add a read disc to this bike and the process was a LOT bigger than I expected. I also got the longer travel BETD link which made me also get a 5" travel fork (instead of 4") to not screw up my geometry. Also added needle bearings to all pivots in the process. These changes seemed to add some stiffness to the rear and at the same time make the suspension more active. The rear disc looks a bit stupid, I had to add an adapter and the situation made it so only a 8" disc would work. I then thought I should put an 8" on the front then, but my front Hayes Mag was the 1styear they produced is a 71mm spacing (not a 74mm spacing like is standard now) and NO ONE seems to have an adapter for this caliper for an 8" disc, so I am forced to run a 6" for now.

I plan to add some new tires (2.35/2.1 Kenda Nevegal), and maybe some different pedals soon.

I was really surprised I was still able to keep the bike well under 30# (27 lbs)considering I added the rear link, needle bearings, rear disc, rear disc mount, etc... PLUS I am running a real coilover rear shock and a Marzocchi coil/open bath system. I am sure it will get closer to 30# when I add different pedals. And, Yes, I still care about weight, since I ride up as well as down, and I pretty far from a goat.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

I noticed that the chain stays on there look diff. from the stock set-up that came on my bike. Any ideas? Any info? As far as weight, my bike comes in at 38#. 
Here in Far-Nor-Cal we ride up so we really enjoy the DH back to town (earn your turn). Nice bike Rod.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> I noticed that the chain stays on there look diff. from the stock set-up that came on my bike. Any ideas? Any info? As far as weight, my bike comes in at 38#.
> Here in Far-Nor-Cal we ride up so we really enjoy the DH back to town (earn your turn). Nice bike Rod.


Thanks for the compliments.

Chainstays are stock, just look different because they are painted.

As far as going "down". I use to race this bike DH in the last 90s, Back then I had a 4" travel JrT and 4.5" (claimed 5.5") on the rear. I also had XTR V-Brakes on the rear. I just added slightly bigger tires and my BMX pedals. Now this bike is in a LOT of ways even more capable as a DHer than it was back then, and it still is that light. To be honest, I don't know how I could make it more stout outside of wider/beefier wheels (but I never bend my rims anyway), take off all the Ti bolts, run bigger tires and pedals, wider bars? maybe add some fenders? LOL. To be honest, it would be pretty hard for me to get this thing above 32lbs.

I kind of wonder how much this frame weighs compared to newer frames? IIRC, when I weighed it, it was 6.25# (this was before the BETD link and bearings).


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Everything on my bike is stout/beefy. This way I don't have to worry about hurting anything while haulin the mail down some/all of our local dh around here. We also do some light Freeridin also, so this is def. my do everything type bike.
Hey Rod, I raced DH on this bike too and had alot of fun. Plan on doin some more DH racing with it too. I'll try and get some pic's of it.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> Everything on my bike is stout/beefy. This way I don't have to worry about hurting anything while haulin the mail down some/all of our local dh around here. We also do some light Freeridin also, so this is def. my do everything type bike.
> Hey Rod, I raced DH on this bike too and had alot of fun. Plan on doin some more DH racing with it too. I'll try and get some pic's of it.


Cool, I have a couple picks of me racing some DH NORBA national races on this bike with V-Brakes, when they first came out and all the rave. I should post them.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Rod, if you want, look back to 9-6 -2009 on here at OverdaBars pic's of his bike and check out the non-drive side chainstay, thats what mine looked like.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> Hey Rod, if you want, look back to 9-6 -2009 on here at OverdaBars pic's of his bike and check out the non-drive side chainstay, thats what mine looked like.


Thats right, that the newer frame. Did they use a bearing kit at that main pivot at that point? I can't remember why they changed it.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

btw, "achipmunk" bought my spare frame today, he is in the process of building it now (he has sent me a few emails as we speak, asking questions). Can't wait til he gets it built up and posts some pictures!!!


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

It's been so long since I had that set-up I don't remember. It kinda looks like bearings though, doesn't it?


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

rodH said:


> btw, "achipmunk" bought my spare frame today, he is in the process of building it now (he has sent me a few emails as we speak, asking questions). Can't wait til he gets it built up and posts some pictures!!!


A Max Backbone frame? Too cool. He will love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

Check out this one on the AM forum. Check out this guys bike. Looks pretty dang sweet.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6030426&postcount=2416


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> A Max Backbone frame? Too cool. He will love it.:thumbsup:


Ya, Max. It should turn out really nice, he has a Risse link to put on there and it already has a needle bearing kit on the main pivot, along with his stuff he already has, should turn out really nice.

I was really debating even selling the frame, the OCD in me wanted to keep it and still build it up, just because. But the logic in me tells me I didn't need to have another bike just sitting around for no reason. I am really stocked I sold it to him, rather than some goof on ebay trying to put his Huffy parts on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

That's nice. I'm curious to see Alvin's bike when it's done.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

rodH said:


> btw, "achipmunk" bought my spare frame today, he is in the process of building it now (he has sent me a few emails as we speak, asking questions). Can't wait til he gets it built up and posts some pictures!!!


Yes indeed...I have just joined the ranks of Max Backbone owners.  Thanks again Rod. Now, I just need to build it. 
I pulled apart the rear end earlier today and am getting ready to strip the paint. Need to figure out what I want to do in terms of finish though. I'm either gonna polish it like I did with my FSR Comp (and maybe have it clear powder coated to protect the shine) or I'm thinking about having it powder coated a matte gunmetal/dark grey color. 
Here's an older pic of the finish on the FSR Comp:









Once the color is outta the way, it'll be time to swap parts from the Comp to the Max frame. The frame came with a Manitou rear shock, but I also have an '05 Fox DHX 5.0 Coil waiting in the wings. Can't wait to get it all together.

I do have a quick question for you max owners. When I was working on the frame earlier, I noticed that the last cable holder for the front derailleur is right under the rear link...before it turns downward to the actual front derailleur. On Rod's bike, it looks as if there's an additional guide that turns downward towards the front derailleur? Anyone know where I can get one of those?

Anyway, Rod...thanks again. Your Orange/blue bike looks great in person. Rock on.

Alvin Caragay
Hermosa Beach, CA


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

atchipmunk said:


> Yes indeed...I have just joined the ranks of Max Backbone owners.  Thanks again Rod. Now, I just need to build it.
> I pulled apart the rear end earlier today and am getting ready to strip the paint. Need to figure out what I want to do in terms of finish though. I'm either gonna polish it like I did with my FSR Comp (and maybe have it clear powder coated to protect the shine) or I'm thinking about having it powder coated a matte gunmetal/dark grey color.
> Here's an older pic of the finish on the FSR Comp:
> 
> ...


Dang, You will have 2 sweet shocks, let me know how the FOX works!!

As far as the cable stop, I didn't even realize it didn't have one. Hmmmm? I did a quick search, I wonder if a V-Brake noodle might work like this one?: Seems like a pretty decent solution.

https://www.icyclesusa.com/catalog/avid-mountain-bike-v-brake-noodle.htm


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

rodH said:


> Dang, You will have 2 sweet shocks, let me know how the FOX works!!
> 
> As far as the cable stop, I didn't even realize it didn't have one. Hmmmm? I did a quick search, I wonder if a V-Brake noodle might work like this one?: Seems like a pretty decent solution.
> 
> http://www.icyclesusa.com/catalog/avid-mountain-bike-v-brake-noodle.htm


The DHX was a good eBay find. It came with 3 different rate springs (550#, 600# and 650#) and I got a GREAT deal on it. I actually bought it hoping it would fit on the Comp with the Risse Hex Link. Needless to say, it wouldn't fit the Comp...at all. It's 7.5" i2i and the reservoir with the bottom-out adjustment was just too big even to reverse mount it. I already test fit it though and it fits the Max frame perfectly!:thumbsup:

As for the cable stop. I have a v-brake noodle from the v-brakes that came off the front of my bike (and the ones that will soon come off the rear of my bike)...will give it a try tomorrow and see if that'll work...

As for the color...i'm feeling a little impatient. I think I might just strip it to bare aluminum, give the frame a good rub down for the brushed aluminum look, and build it from there using the parts off the Comp. I NEED to get this thing out on the trails ASAP! 
Maybe after it gets a bit colder and the days shorter, i'll pull it apart again to properly finish the frame (still debating if I wanna polish or powdercoat it)...

Alvin


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey guys, come spring or early summer next year we should all get together and do some ridin. Maybe a Downieville or Northstar adventure. Get a chance to check out other Max bikes.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> Hey guys, come spring or early summer next year we should all get together and do some ridin. Maybe a Downieville or Northstar adventure. Get a chance to check out other Max bikes.


Interesting idea Skip. My wife and I are having our first child this Dec/Jan (her due date is Jan 1st!) so my availability will very much depend on how the kid turns out...hopefully she'll be easy and i'll be able to spare some time for fun stuff. If so, i'd be down...

Alvin


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Cool cool, Congrats on the baby and good luck.I have 4 of those little buggers, only 1 at home now, but they are a kick. Gives you a ridin partner some day, huh? Again Congrats Alvin.


----------



## JoJon (May 24, 2009)

Hey, any idea if the rear triangle off a 2000 FSR Enduro would fit on a max backbone frame?
I've got a line on a Enduro frame on Craigslist for $100 just wondering if it's worth it or not.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> Cool cool, Congrats on the baby and good luck.I have 4 of those little buggers, only 1 at home now, but they are a kick. Gives you a ridin partner some day, huh? Again Congrats Alvin.


Thanks Skip. Hopefully i'll have a riding partner some day. Hopefully I can get her to follow in daddy's footsteps and take to mountain biking. How soon is too soon to put a kid on a bike anyway?

JoJon...I too wondered the same thing before. I believe the 00-01 Enduro uses the same rear link as the earlier FSR's, but the question is if the pivot is the same. I assume you're thinking about it because the Enduro had the rear disk mount?

Alvin


----------



## JoJon (May 24, 2009)

atchipmunk said:


> JoJon...I too wondered the same thing before. I believe the 00-01 Enduro uses the same rear link as the earlier FSR's, but the question is if the pivot is the same. I assume you're thinking about it because the Enduro had the rear disk mount?
> 
> Alvin


The Enduro I'm looking at has a shark fin mount, I'd like to try and fab a disc mount on a rear triangle but I want to do it on a spare just in case I mess it up.

Congrats on the little one, hurry up and get your max together and let's do some riding I'm in Tustin (Orange County) not far from you.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

atchipmunk said:


> Thanks Skip. Hopefully i'll have a riding partner some day. Hopefully I can get her to follow in daddy's footsteps and take to mountain biking. How soon is too soon to put a kid on a bike anyway?
> 
> JoJon...I too wondered the same thing before. I believe the 00-01 Enduro uses the same rear link as the earlier FSR's, but the question is if the pivot is the same. I assume you're thinking about it because the Enduro had the rear disk mount?
> 
> Alvin


Hey Alvin, I started my oldest boy at the age of 2 (now 20) my youngest daughter at 5 (now 16) and my youngest boy at 4 (now 10). My oldest girl takes after her mother and has nothing to do with bikes.
Nothing like having your kid as a riding partner.:thumbsup:


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

JoJon said:


> The Enduro I'm looking at has a shark fin mount, I'd like to try and fab a disc mount on a rear triangle but I want to do it on a spare just in case I mess it up.
> 
> Congrats on the little one, hurry up and get your max together and let's do some riding I'm in Tustin (Orange County) not far from you.


Ah...why not just use the shark fin mount? Or would you prefer the "Custom" route. If so, I completely understand. I love fabricating stuff myself...:thumbsup:
RodH is down in south OC as well. Getting together and riding with some fellow Max owners would definitely be cool...



skip canfield said:


> Hey Alvin, I started my oldest boy at the age of 2 (now 20) my youngest daughter at 5 (now 16) and my youngest boy at 4 (now 10). My oldest girl takes after her mother and has nothing to do with bikes.
> Nothing like having your kid as a riding partner.:thumbsup:


Heh. Well, let's hope that she (having a daughter) takes after me and not my wife. She barely ever goes near the Electra beach cruiser I bought for her....much less a mountain bike. I figure i'll eventually get one of those trailer-like half bikes for kids that attaches to the seat post of your bike and has handlebars (and I believe pedals as well) and will take her on some real light trails (jogging paths, really). Hopefully that will pique her interest in bikes and eventually i'll get her her own MTB...


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh and I just wanted to add...MAN is powdercoating pretty tough! Been working on stripping the finish off of my Max frame. There was paint over what looks to be the factory powdercoat. Using the standard chemicals I usually use for paint removal, the outer layers of spray paint come right off. The underlying mango-colored (didn't even know they made these Max frames in a mango/yellowish-orange color) powdercoat is pretty damn resilient and didn't really react to the chemicals. Had to move up to a badder, heavier-duty, aircraft stripper which smells much more caustic. Anyway, got it pretty much all stripped. Hmm...maybe I'll start my own little "build" thread in the Specialized Forum as well...once I get a little further along. Stay tuned...


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

*Help!*

Help! Need to ask a favor from my fellow Max Backbone owners. Can someone take a closeup pic of the rearmost cable hanger for the front derailleur...the one that is kinda under the rear suspension linkage. It allows the cable to turn downward to the front derailleur. My recently acquired Max frame doesn't have the guide (or at least the curved piece that guides the cable downward from the frame-mounted guide) and I need to see if I can find one, or at least find something that will work. I tried the V-brake noodle from my old front brakes but it won't work. The frame-mounted part of the guide doesn't have a stop to it so there's nothing to hold the noodle in place in the frame-mounted part of the guide. I imagine that the proper guide has some sort of lip to prevent the guide from sliding out of the frame-mounted guide. That make sense? If not, I'll try to take a pic of what i'm referring to tomorrow...once my DSLR battery is charged up again...

Alvin Caragay
Hermosa Beach, CA


----------



## JoJon (May 24, 2009)

Alvin,

Here's the best I could do, the part is a machine turned part that is bent with a collar bonded on it. If you have access to a lathe one could be made easily but not everyone has access to a lathe. I searched through my box of bike parts and this is what I came up with if I had to fab the same part. First part is a long adjuster screw from an old front break leaver the other part is the V-brake noodle and the third part is (that isn't in the pic) a small piece of tubing that is the right inter diameter to slip over the screw and the noodle making it a collar or stiffener. Cut a small radius section out of the noodle, using JB weld bond the the three pieces together. Confused?? I hope this helps.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

atchipmunk said:


> Help! Need to ask a favor from my fellow Max Backbone owners. Can someone take a closeup pic of the rearmost cable hanger for the front derailleur...the one that is kinda under the rear suspension linkage. It allows the cable to turn downward to the front derailleur. My recently acquired Max frame doesn't have the guide (or at least the curved piece that guides the cable downward from the frame-mounted guide) and I need to see if I can find one, or at least find something that will work. I tried the V-brake noodle from my old front brakes but it won't work. The frame-mounted part of the guide doesn't have a stop to it so there's nothing to hold the noodle in place in the frame-mounted part of the guide. I imagine that the proper guide has some sort of lip to prevent the guide from sliding out of the frame-mounted guide. That make sense? If not, I'll try to take a pic of what i'm referring to tomorrow...once my DSLR battery is charged up again...
> 
> Alvin Caragay
> Hermosa Beach, CA


Hey Alvin, I just ran a piece of housing from the stop thats up higher to the very edge of the lower stop and left it at that, works fine.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies JJ and Skip.

JoJon...unfortunately, I personally don't have access to a metal lathe, but I may know some one that does. Gonna ask him if he could make me one. Looks like the original part is made out of stainless steel?

Skip...so yours just comes out of the cable housing and the cable itself makes the turn down towards the front derailleur with nothing to guide it other than the housing itself? Interesting. 
I'm leaning a little more towards seeing if I can have one made by a competent machinist. Or perhaps i'll design one and see how much it'll cost to have made on emachineshop.com. I thought about trying to cobble something together, but i'm a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to small details like this. Anyway, thanks for the input guys.

Oh, and I started a little "build" thread in the Specialized Forum for my "new" frame. Here's the link: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6295382#post6295382

Alvin


----------



## JoJon (May 24, 2009)

atchipmunk said:


> Looks like the original part is made out of stainless steel?
> 
> Oh, and I started a little "build" thread in the Specialized Forum for my "new" frame. Here's the link: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6295382#post6295382
> 
> Alvin


Alvin,

Yes it's stainless steel, did a quick check with a magnet.

I'll be fallowing your "build" thread.

JJ


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

JoJon said:


> Alvin,
> 
> Yes it's stainless steel, did a quick check with a magnet.


Figured as much, Thanks for the verification. Now, to get one made. If only I had bought that Smithy 3-in-1 lathe/milling machine back in my hardcore paintballing days...:madman:


----------



## isetta (Nov 29, 2009)

Did you want to sell the discs you took off?


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

anyone know what the geometry of these frames were? Head angle, etc.....? For some reason I think it was a 70 or 71 degree HA?


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

rodH said:


> anyone know what the geometry of these frames were? Head angle, etc.....? For some reason I think it was a 70 or 71 degree HA?


Hey rod, I have a spec sheet here and it says 70.4.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

skip, thanks!! 

Any more specs/geometry? I have a Medium 1997


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey rod, the spec sheet I have is for the "99", but I'm sure they would be the same.
This sheet shows frame sizes, SM, MED, LG, XL. What do ya want to know?


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

JoJon said:


> Hey, any idea if the rear triangle off a 2000 FSR Enduro would fit on a max backbone frame?
> I've got a line on a Enduro frame on Craigslist for $100 just wondering if it's worth it or not.


JJ, did you ever figure this out?


----------



## robg555 (Jan 22, 2010)

*RIP my recently decommissioned FSR Elite*

Just been looking up stuff & pics on this bike to reminisce.

Rapped to see so many of you with a passion for this bike! :thumbsup:

Here are pics of my recently decommissioned 1998 FSR Elite.
Will be polishing her and putting her on the wall of my office.

Sniff, :sad: my replacement '09 SJ FSR Comp is a better climber, but the old 1998 FSR decended with much more speed and cornering grip/agility = FUNNNNNN!!! :devil:


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Reason for retiring? Was she broke or just tired?


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice bike RobG555! Yeah, why decomission it? Why not take the Elite and set it up more for decending? Then you'd have your SJ for climbing and another bike for more gravity oriented riding...:thumbsup: Nice bike either way. I'm sure it'll make a nice adornement to the office wall.


----------



## robg555 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Why 1998 FSR Decommissioned?*

My fault intially :madman: 
Was 4WDing with her on the roof. Didn't notice the low branch across the track! Swept the bike off the racks. Broke the toe off one of the fork's dropouts. Hence the parts upgrade in the last shot. Replaced the XTR cranks too because found cracks mid-crank.
Replaced Bars and Stem too for safety (Too many hospital bills already from MTB accidents!)
Thought all was great again. But found the Frame (Sniff) was cracking in all the wrong places (Seat tube especially)
Didn't want to change the way she looks by way of repairs. She'll look great reminding me of our awesome rides, by hanging on my wall 
The happy ending to all of this, is that if I replace the dud TRIAD rear shock on my 09 SJ FSR, it will descend and XC just as well as the old-girl. Yippee :cornut:


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

That's a shame robg555. Sounds like she had her day though. The important part is that you're still out riding...regardless of what steed it's on. :thumbsup:


----------



## specializeddaddy (Feb 1, 2010)

WOW - thats great to hear that so may of you still have the passion for the FSR - I have a FSR Por black w/tripple crown manitou fork mostly stock except for the pedals, stem, bars, computer I loved that bike, well still do, getting back into it after being out of touch for some 5-10 years I still have it in my garage was cleaning here last night - wow I love that bike


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

specializeddaddy said:


> WOW - thats great to hear that so may of you still have the passion for the FSR - I have a FSR Por black w/tripple crown manitou fork mostly stock except for the pedals, stem, bars, computer I loved that bike, well still do, getting back into it after being out of touch for some 5-10 years I still have it in my garage was cleaning here last night - wow I love that bike


Speshdaddy...Nice, another Max Backbone owner!:thumbsup: Post some pics of your rig, i'm sure we'd all love to see em!

Just realized I never posted a pic of my Max in this thread, so here's a pic of my "almost" completed bike:


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Alvin, did you get that DHX modified yet? Pix? I'm changing some stuff on my rig, hope to get it out in the next couple of weeks, come on sunshine.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> Hey Alvin, did you get that DHX modified yet? Pix? I'm changing some stuff on my rig, hope to get it out in the next couple of weeks, come on sunshine.


Not finished yet Skip. I picked up some fluid and the 1/16"MNPT to 1/8" FNPT adapter as well as a 1/16" NPT tap. Just need to find the proper drill bits to drill the holes for the taps. Unfortunately, the proper sized drill bits for both sizes of NPT taps are "Letter" sizes and not too many places carry letter sized drill bits. Gotta find some time to make it over to Harbor Freight as they have a drill bit set that has letter bits...


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys just thought I'd chime in here......didn't realise there was still so many people who love these old frames as much as I do hehehe. I have 3 M.A.X. frames, a '97 GC, a '99 DH with the seriously beefy factory custom fabricated chainstay, and a '00 S-Works Team DH.....a few linkages and shock combinations to mess with.....also an as yet uninstalled Specialized disc adapter, MRP linkage and bearing kit. Here are a few pics.....enjoy!!!!


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Joe Rumble...WOW.:eekster: Sick collection of frames and old school FSR parts! I Would LOVE to find and build an FSR Team DH frame as a dedicated DH rig. One question...WHY aren't the Team DH and DH built?! It'd KILL me to look at those frames in my collection and not be able to ride em.  Anyway, thanks for sharing! Glad to see another fellow FSR enthusiast out there. :thumbsup: 

BTW...how does the length and shock mount placement on the gold Team long travel linkage compare to the other 3 linkages?

Alvin Caragay
Hermosa Beach, CA


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

atchipmunk said:


> One question...WHY aren't the Team DH and DH built?! It'd KILL me to look at those frames in my collection and not be able to ride em.  Anyway, thanks for sharing! Glad to see another fellow FSR enthusiast out there.


well basically I've had the frames for a few years....amassed a very nice and rather exotic stockpile of parts but things have happened that made me have to shelve the builds. My music rig, cars etc....espcially my latest car have taken a high toll on my time and finances.....but I haven't forgotten my FSRs.

You know I'm almost too scared to build them up and ride them because of something does happen to them I really won't be able to replace them....but in due course they'll be built up lovingly.

It's really bought a smile to my face knowing there's people out there who still love these frames....I'm my opinion they're simply the best....I don't look at modern bikes....they've never taken my attention the way these USA made MAX handmade frames have.....thanks for the kind words and hope to chat again soon...

Take care.....


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

atchipmunk said:


> BTW...how does the length and shock mount placement on the gold Team long travel linkage compare to the other 3 linkages?


I've taken a couple photos of all 6 of my linkages so you can see for yourself.....I took them on grid paper and lined them up as best as I could using the forward linkage/frame pivot as the reference so you can see their respective sizes, shock placements.

Ok from left to right....1) Stock MAX FSR linkage (forging), 2) '01 FSR Enduro 4 point adjustable linkage (forging), 3) MRP FSR long travel linkage(billet, CNC machined), 4) '99 FSR DH factory linkage (billet, CNC machined), 5) FSR Big Hit linkage (forging), 6) S-Works Team DH linkage (billet, CNC machined).

The gold linkages shock placment is alot further forward than the MRP, Enduro and Big Hit links. The stock DH shock is a Fox RX and is a 6.5" i to i, and has a 1.75" stroke coupled with the longer linkage to give the 6" of travel. The wheelbase is also 1" longer because of the R.E.E.G. Engineering fabricated chainstay. A mod that can be done to this frame is the use of the Big Hit or S-Works Team DH linkages.....they're slightly longer than the gold link but the shock placement is significantly further back allowing the use of a much longer stroke shock (a 2" or maybe a 2.25" stroke shock compared to stock 1.75" stroke) for more travel, and the longer chainstay maintains the geometry within reasonable tolerances....maybe slightly steeper but with tall forks you could slacken it up a bit, and you get the 4 way adjustability as well.

The MRP linkage is almost impossible to find, but a great and not well known upgrade for the standard FSR linkage is actually the FSR Enduro 4 way linkage. It bolts straight on and has a remarkably similar geometry, mounting points and shock locations as the MRP...but it's ever so slightly shorter than the MRP so it won't give ultimately as much travel, but it has 4 way adjustability for travel and head angle so it's well worth looking into if you're in the market for a longer travel option for the stock FSR. The shock placement is much further back than the stock linkage allowing the use of a longer stroke shock. The MRP kit for the MAX frame came with the FOX RX shock and was custom made for MRP in the very unusual size of 7" i to i with a 2" stroke.

The Big Hit and the S-Works Team DH are identical in size but the Big Hit has much shorter travel because of the 24" tyre specific chain and seat stays.

I've actually gone the other way on my red MAX GC and using a much shorter 5.75" i to i, 1.5" stroke shock from a Cannondale V. The stock shock is a 6.5" x 1.5" but I wanted a slacker head tube so the shorter shock gives me that while maintaining the stock 4" travel due to the same stroke length of the shocks.

Well I hope this has been of some use to all you MAX FSR users out there.

Chat soon and take care.....


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for that. That really helps actually. I have the Risse rear link, but have been tinkering with some longer travel shocks lately and have been thinking about trying out some other links. The length of the Risse link limits the max amount of travel. Was actually wondering if the link off of the Big Hit would work. Have you by chance ever tried fitting the Big Hit link onto your MAX FSR? Wonder how long of a shock you could fit with that thing on there...
And yes...that is a dizzying collection of part you got there...
Anyway, thanks for the added pics...

So wait...you bought that frame off of eBay?! Damn. Now THAT is an eBay find if i've ever seen one! Did it come with the Dorado fork on it already?! How about your FSR Team DH? Was that an eBay find as well? There's a complete FSR Team DH on eBay right now, put the starting bid is $1600 or something like that. I'd love to find just a frameset like yours to build. 
Anyway, I completely understand where you're coming from with other things getting in the way. That's why it took me so long to get BACK into MTB after an almost 9 year hiatus...just too many other things going on in my life. I finally just shelved other things and made the time. Anyway, definitely keep up updated if you get to build those frames. would love to see how they turn out!


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

Are you selling the spesh disc adaptor? I've been looking for one of those for months. :smilewinkgrin: Those sharkfin things are mad hard to find.


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

atchipmunk said:


> Was actually wondering if the link off of the Big Hit would work. Have you by chance ever tried fitting the Big Hit link onto your MAX FSR? Wonder how long of a shock you could fit with that thing on there...


Yes it will bolt on, but you'd seriously throw the geometry out in a big way and may run into clearance issues with the stock shock, mainly because the shock mounting is so far back in the linkage it will bring the linkage up more vertically and in turn bring the seat stay pivot alot closer to the seat post beam and tube. I think with a longer shock it would raise the bb height and steepen the head angle big time and require alot of dicking around to get things right again. You'd be alot safer going with an '01 Enduro linkage and slightly longer shock.....that will get you around 6" of travel, maybe a little more, and maintain your angles reasonably well.



atchipmunk said:


> So wait...you bought that frame off of eBay?! Damn. Now THAT is an eBay find if i've ever seen one! Did it come with the Dorado fork on it already?! How about your FSR Team DH? Was that an eBay find as well?


Yes my friend the '99 DH was an eBay score. I got the frame and the MRP bearings for under US$200 i think....can't remember it was a few years ago. I bought the '03 dorado a little later on.

The Team DH was bought just as a totally bare main frame off eBay for US$60. I sourced the complete rear end, hardware bearings and bolts minus the shock here in Australia.

The original shock for the Team DH was a Fox Vanilla RC measuring 8.5" i to i and 2.5" stroke. I couldn't find one in that size so i bought an RC measuring 8.75 x 2.75....it would steepen the angles ever so slightly but with that ultra tall Travis fork you have alot of room for adjustment. I loved the idea of the swinger platform shocks and was told by some good DH oriented bike shops here in Sydney that the 4 way swinger was the pick of the bunch as it was alot more reliable and responsive than the 6 way.....i didn't know whether it would fit onthe Team DH but alas it does.....but ONLY in the upper most shock mounting position on the frame and ONLY with the piggy back resevoir end of the shock mounted in the linkage, with the resevoir towards the frame. In all other positions and shock mounting orientations there are clearance issues. I took the spring out of the swinger and tried every posible mounting and shock orientation combination.......that position that i just described is the only way it will work and allow you to use all 4 shock positions in the linkage with no clearance issues.

Man you just can't stop talking about these things once you get started....

Take care....


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

Sunn Xchox said:


> Are you selling the spesh disc adaptor? I've been looking for one of those for months. :smilewinkgrin: Those sharkfin things are mad hard to find.


Sorry mate it's not for sale, it will eventually make its way on my red GC to replace the Avid V brakes on it with the Shimano XT 4pot brakes. Thanx anyway and good luck tracking one down


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

joe rumble said:


> I've taken a couple photos of all 6 of my linkages so you can see for yourself.....I took them on grid paper and lined them up as best as I could using the forward linkage/frame pivot as the reference so you can see their respective sizes, shock placements.
> 
> Ok from left to right....1) Stock MAX FSR linkage (forging), 2) '01 FSR Enduro 4 point adjustable linkage (forging), 3) MRP FSR long travel linkage(billet, CNC machined), 4) '99 FSR DH factory linkage (billet, CNC machined), 5) FSR Big Hit linkage (forging), 6) S-Works Team DH linkage (billet, CNC machined).
> 
> ...


Hey joe, could I get you to measure link #3 & #4, center 2 center please. I'm just curious if my Risse link is close to or in between those 2. My Risse link is about 4.3". It is so cool to see another "old school" fsr still around. You have a great collection of parts there, keep up the good work. Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey skip thanks for the kind words. I just LOVE these older MAX FSR's....I have a real passion and soft spot for them. Modern bikes just don't do it for me like the MAX FSR's do.

I tried to measure these as accurately as I humanly could hehe....

The MRP linkage measures pretty much on 4 7/16" (113mm) center to center. From the frame pivot to the shock bolt center is 2 5/8" (68mm).

The gold '99 DH linkage measured pretty much on 4 7/8" (124mm) center to center. From the frame pivot to the shock bolt center is 2 1/8" (53mm).

Hope this helps.

Take care.......


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

joe rumble said:


> Hey skip thanks for the kind words. I just LOVE these older MAX FSR's....I have a real passion and soft spot for them. Modern bikes just don't do it for me like the MAX FSR's do.
> 
> I tried to measure these as accurately as I humanly could hehe....
> 
> ...


Thanx joe, thats what I needed. I have a few more ??? for ya but I'm feelin a bit under the weather right now, so I'll touch base with ya tomorrow, K? Thanx again.
Skip...............


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Hope you feel better Skip. You took the words right outta my mouth as asking lengths was gonna be my next question for Mr. Rumble... 

Joe....can I trouble you to also take measurements of the Big Hit Linkage as well? I'm currently running a Risse linkage with a 7.5"x2.0" Fox DHX 5.0. With that combo and how i'm running it, i'm getting a little over 6" of travel. I also recently acquired a 2009 8.5"x2.5" DHX 5.0 to play with. Trying to get to close to 7" to match the 170mm of travel from my Marzocchi Junior T fork, but don't want to screw up the geometry while doing it. I can run the 8.5" DHX using the lower set of upper shock mounting holes on my frame, but I think the length of the Risse link may be a slightly limiting factor in actual travel. I think a lnkage that is the length as the gold DH link, but with the shock mount location of the MRP or Enduro link old be perfect...

Hey Rod...if you're out there....any chance you could measure your BETD linkage? Not the overall length, but the distances from the frame side pivot to the 3 shock mounting points on the linkage. Pretty please?


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

atchipmunk said:


> Joe....can I trouble you to also take measurements of the Big Hit Linkage as well?


Ok here you go....it's pretty long compared with the others....

Total length center to center....5 5/8" (143mm), frame pivot to forward most shock bolt center 3 9/16" (91mm), frame pivot to rear most shock bolt center 4" (111mm)

S-Works Team DH link is identical.

Good luck & take care.....


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

joe rumble said:


> Ok here you go....it's pretty long compared with the others....
> 
> Total length center to center....5 5/8" (143mm), frame pivot to forward most shock bolt center 3 9/16" (91mm), frame pivot to rear most shock bolt center 4" (111mm)
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Joe Rumble. Sounds like that might be too long. Actually, I think the length of the link would be ok...it's the mounting point for the shock that I forsee as a problem. Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

atchipmunk said:


> Hope you feel better Skip. You took the words right outta my mouth as asking lengths was gonna be my next question for Mr. Rumble...
> 
> Joe....can I trouble you to also take measurements of the Big Hit Linkage as well? I'm currently running a Risse linkage with a 7.5"x2.0" Fox DHX 5.0. With that combo and how i'm running it, i'm getting a little over 6" of travel. I also recently acquired a 2009 8.5"x2.5" DHX 5.0 to play with. Trying to get to close to 7" to match the 170mm of travel from my Marzocchi Junior T fork, but don't want to screw up the geometry while doing it. I can run the 8.5" DHX using the lower set of upper shock mounting holes on my frame, but I think the length of the Risse link may be a slightly limiting factor in actual travel. I think a lnkage that is the length as the gold DH link, but with the shock mount location of the MRP or Enduro link old be perfect...
> 
> Hey Rod...if you're out there....any chance you could measure your BETD linkage? Not the overall length, but the distances from the frame side pivot to the 3 shock mounting points on the linkage. Pretty please?


Alvin, about a year ago I rode with a guy that had a couple of these Max bikes with a Risse rear set up. One of them had a Jupitor 5R rear shock on it and he claimed he was getting 7" travel out of it. I don't know what the i2i was on it. But maybe a longer shock with a remote res. could get you around 7" of travel. Just my .02:thumbsup:


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> Alvin, about a year ago I rode with a guy that had a couple of these Max bikes with a Risse rear set up. One of them had a Jupitor 5R rear shock on it and he claimed he was getting 7" travel out of it. I don't know what the i2i was on it. But maybe a longer shock with a remote res. could get you around 7" of travel. Just my .02:thumbsup:


Thanks for that Skip. Did the bike have a high standover height or a super high BB height? I'm trying to get 7" without jacking up the rear end excessively and completely messing up the geometry, etc. Although the Risse line of shocks do have longer travel for a given i2i length...longer than most other shock manufactuers. Right now i've got a 8.5x2.5" Fox DHX that i'm playing with and it might be a bit long. Jacks up the rear end a little higher than i'd like...even with the hex link set on the "lowest" setting. The 8.0x2.5" Jupiter 5R would probably be perfect...only problem is the price....


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

The standover wasn't to bad, but the BB was pretty high. He did have the whole Risse rearend on there so the seatstays are adjustable as well.You are right, the 8 x 2.5 would probably be a perfect fit for what you want. I agree with you on the price of the shocks, pretty spendy. To bad you couldn't talk Kevin into a sponsorship or something and give you a helluva discount on the rest of the parts you need.


----------



## steven_first (Jan 7, 2010)

I just got a FSR MAX frame Brand new never used (1999) from a guy who had it as spare parts. It has the Mountain Speed link on it and stuff like that. It came with a brand new 2001 Carbon X-vert. OMG I was happy when I got this thing! It is a large frame but he has a used medium he is giving me for $100.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice find there steven, very clean looking cycle. That swing link really looks like the Risse Hex link that I have on my rig. Had a chance to ride it yet? Oh yeah, welcome to the FSR ranks.


----------



## steven_first (Jan 7, 2010)

Not much. This is my first real bike and I am still learning all the ins and outs of setup. I did take it off a 7 foot jump and was surprised that I didn't die....good start!


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=570489 Go to this thread and check out some of the other FSR's out there. I'm sure some of those guys would like to see what you have found.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

WOW, so you got the frame (or the whole bike) for $100 american? WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## steven_first (Jan 7, 2010)

no $600. The other frame will cost me $100. LOL...I wish!


----------



## KapteinKrutt (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi, 

I got one too 

Bought second hand, barely used. Spins from eBay, full XTR.

A joyride 
:thumbsup: 
SL


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> Nice find there steven, very clean looking cycle. That swing link really looks like the Risse Hex link that I have on my rig. Had a chance to ride it yet? Oh yeah, welcome to the FSR ranks.


Skip....if i'm not mistaken. The linkage on there looks to be the Mountain Speed Long Travel Kit. Used to be quite popular for these bikes back in the day, but seem to be pretty hard to find now...

Anyway, nice to see a couple more old-school FSR's out there...:thumbsup:


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

atchipmunk said:


> Skip....if i'm not mistaken. The linkage on there looks to be the Mountain Speed Long Travel Kit. Used to be quite popular for these bikes back in the day, but seem to be pretty hard to find now...
> 
> Anyway, nice to see a couple more old-school FSR's out there...:thumbsup:


Yep Alvin it is most definitely an MRP linkage....and an MRP brake adapter too....Still running the factory bushings though....

steven and kaptein....gorgeous bikes guys....you've both done well to score such awesome bikes in the condition they're in, and glad to welcome and hear from more MAX FSR fans....thanks for sharing


----------



## steven_first (Jan 7, 2010)

I had no clue what I was buying till afterwords. I all I kept thinking when I seen it was....dirt bike...Between the forks the bars and the stance I thought it just looked like dirt bike frame minus the motor and tank!

After reading about the MAX frame vs all the stumpjumpers I am quite happy to have this bike. Now all I got to do is go enter some races....if there are any in my area.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey steven, a good friend of mine said the same thing about my rig, how cool.

Welcome Kaptein, enjoy the ride. Cheers!


----------



## steven_first (Jan 7, 2010)

So who here knows where to get derailleur hangers for these bikes at? Had some der issues and now I am hangar-less and running single speed!


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

steven_first said:


> So who here knows where to get derailleur hangers for these bikes at? Had some der issues and now I am hangar-less and running single speed!


I just may have a couple of those little dudes. Post a pic and I will look, see if I can find them.


----------



## steven_first (Jan 7, 2010)

skip canfield said:


> I just may have a couple of those little dudes. Post a pic and I will look, see if I can find them.


 I don't have the rest of the hanger around the bike but let me know if you need to see it...I think it is still on the crap derailleur!:thumbsup: Let me know if you need any other pics or info!


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

steven_first said:


> I don't have the rest of the hanger around the bike but let me know if you need to see it...I think it is still on the crap derailleur!:thumbsup: Let me know if you need any other pics or info!


Yeah, I have a couple of those around here somewhere, let me do some searching and I'll get back to ya, koo?:thumbsup:


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

OK steven 1st, I found 'em. They're not mint, but they are straight and better than what you have there. Shoot me a PM if ya want with your address and we'll get these puppies in the mail to ya.
Skip..................


----------



## zmotojason (Apr 15, 2010)

Does anyone know how the sizing on these goes? I saw one post that said they only came in Small, Medium & Large but then I have seen others size them as 17, 19, etc. Would a 19 be considered a Medium or a Large? I have a non-Max FSR 19 inch that it fits me really well.

Does anyone have a 19 inch equivalent Max frame that they would like to sell? Preferably with the upgraded linkage, bearing kit and disc mount.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's what I have from a spec sheet: sm, med, lg, xl. I don't know if they ever measured in inches or not.
If you measure from center of bb to top of seat tube, 19" should be a large. You can measure the top tube length and that will tell you the size also. If you have anymore questions let me know, be glad to help.
Cheers
Skip...............


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

I think you're right there skip....If I can recall they go up in 2" increments....15" small, 17" medium, 19" large and 21" x-large.


----------



## 40mtns (Oct 22, 2004)

*For Sale: Newly Powdercoated Max Backbone*

Another Max Backbone fan here.  I was going to build a second one but never got very far. If you're interested in a Medium 17" frame, please contact me. Just the 3 pieces - you'll need to build it up from scratch.

Powdercoated at MAAS Brothers (a leading powder coater in the Bay Area).

A two coat powdercoat. It has a VERY deep / wet / candy coat look.

$200. - just about the cost of the powder coat.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

great thread... thanks for all the pics and info in here ... friend of mine just gave me a '98 FSR elite... needs some tidbits on it (chain, pads, and levers) and cleaned up but neat bike... large frame and the suspension just aren't up to my height or weight needs doh lol..
prob going to clean it up get it rideable and sell her to someone who can enjoy her...

on a side note... boy does that triple clamp fork look mean...


----------



## razzta01 (Jun 21, 2010)

*fsr 1999*

Hi, I am writing from Spain. I was lucky I discovered this post  I attach some pics of my bike. It is exactly as I bought it (only NC-17 mod was added).

Yeah, this is a great bike!!! ... Now I want to make some upgrades to it and I need some help from you guys.

I want to upgrade my rear suspension, because I think I can get a better (much better) performance using one of the new rear suspensions that you can buy now. I have checked the whole post, but -because my poor english- I am not sure about what rear suspension I can mount. I have checked various rear suspensions (fox, manitou, ..) but none have the exact measure for this bike (eye-to-eye: 15,8cm = 6,22"). Only Risse has one (Astro 5), but it´s difficult for me to contact them (it takes a week or more to them to answer an email). Can anyone tell me what other options do I have? I don´t know if I can mount for example a rock shox Monarch 4.2 with this measures: 165 x 38mm (6.5 x 1.5")? I live in a small island and it´s not easy for me to see physically the rear suspensions and check if they work. Therefore I must be 100% sure before I order it online.

Anyone can suggest a rear suspension that works great with this bike? mainly use enduro/all mountain.

Once I upgrade my rear suspension, ishould I also upgrade the bearings in my rear suspension? Any ideas where I can get some kits for it appart from Betd ones?

Also, I am not sure if buying one linkage (for example Betd has 2 options: Specialized FSR XC 99/00 or Specialized FSR Gc 97 to 99 and Enduro 00 to 01) would help me to mount a "more standard rear suspension" for example like Monarc/Rp23? What is the main use of this linkages?

And last, how can I mount a rear disk brake? I have seen a lot of pics of your bikes, but cannot see in detail how it is done.

Thx in advance for your help.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

I know you mentioned that Risse takes some time to responde to your e-mail's, but truthfully he is probably the guy you really need to try and do business with. He makes a complete rear triangle for the FSR, which includes the disc brake tabs, needle bearing pivots. Another plus for Risse, he has all the dimensions for this bike so when you get his stuff it bolts right on and off you go.
I had that very same bike at one time and over time I had a complete Risse rear triangle on it and what a difference it made. If you can, I think your best bet would be to give Risse a try. Thats just my opinion. Aside from having my Astro-5 rebuilt a couple times, I've been running Risse stuff on my FSR Elite for 7 years now, no issues. Good to see another FSR out there. Good luck with your project.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=570489 Here is something for you to look at.
It's a long thread, but some good info and pictures too.


----------



## razzta01 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thx for replay. I will call tomorrow Risse by phone. I hope this helps and I can order from them. I will later update my post.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

razzta01 said:


> Thx for replay. I will call tomorrow Risse by phone. I hope this helps and I can order from them. I will later update my post.


If you want, you can mention my name to Kevin (Risse), it may help a little.:thumbsup:


----------



## razzta01 (Jun 21, 2010)

skip canfield said:


> If you want, you can mention my name to Kevin (Risse), it may help a little.:thumbsup:


 Hi, talked today with Kevin. Everything is ok now. Thx.


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi gents....and gals if you're there....stumbled on this online site/forum devoted to the MAX BB frame....there's only 2 members there, myself and the admin guy, i joined a couple of months ago, but site has been up for a couple of years I think....just thought you guys might be interested in pulling all resources and experience together in the one place with a common interest....up to you guys, but just putting it out there....here's the link http://www.wix.com/mbbadmin/max backbone


----------



## razzta01 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi again!

Looking forward to upgrade my bike .... now I want to upgrade my drivetrain.

I have all components that came with my original bike, but I am not sure if I can combine them with some new stuff. Let me explain ... my rear Derailleur does not have a "fixed arm" like the new ones. So my question is: can I combine my whole drivetrain with a new rear Derailleur? If yes, what can you recommend?

I am asking you because the guy at my local bike shop told me the only option would be I buy the whole new drivetrain...he suggested shimano xt 2010, but it is quite a lot of $.

Now I have: 1 deore Lx rear & front Derailleur.


----------



## JimmAwelon (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, is Kevin Risse still able to sort me out with a rear end? The Risse Racing web site seems to be down, I'd hate to think that he has folded. Any info or a phone number much appreciated (and should be put on the MBB site too)


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

JimmAwelon said:


> Hi, is Kevin Risse still able to sort me out with a rear end? The Risse Racing web site seems to be down, I'd hate to think that he has folded. Any info or a phone number much appreciated (and should be put on the MBB site too)


I just looked and their website (http://www.risseracing.com) and it worked for me. I also tried calling the number I had stored in my phone (same as listed on their website): 541-526-7242 and got the Risse Racing answering machine, so it looks like they're still in business. I still need to buy their rear triangle for my Max BB FSR (or at LEAST their seat stays for the bearings and integrated disc mount) so I *hope* they're still in business...no one else still makes parts for this bike...


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

razzta01 said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Looking forward to upgrade my bike .... now I want to upgrade my drivetrain.
> 
> ...


Hey razzta...I went through this same thing earlier this year when I built my Max BB frame. I don't know if you could get a newer RD to work with the rest of your older drivetrain, but honestly, It's probably a safer bet to just upgrade the shifters and derailleurs at the same time...that way, you'll KNOW they'll work together. That's what I did with my Max BB FSR...upgraded to a complete '09 SRAM X9 drivetrain (everything was bought on sale since at the time it was last year's models) and couldn't be happier. Shifts much better than my old, worn out LX drivetrain, and I got the added benefit of a 9-speed rear. Oh, and it looks the part as well.


----------



## JimmAwelon (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks - Risse's www. must have just been having a funny moment last night. I like what he does there with that modular rear end. It opens up disc possibilities for plenty of retro full- sussers. 

Here in the UK my mate Postman Dan had a '98 non-MAX Ground Control Extreme in grabba green. He upgraded it with the BETD link and their needle bearings as each set of bushes wore out. Apart from the fact that the v-brakes braking on carbon composite Spin wheels were rubbish stoppers it was a surprisingly good ride and he was beating lots of newer rigs DH. 

This Easter he got lucky on ebay and upgraded the chassis to a '98 Ground Control FSR Pro with the Maxbackbone. It also came with box section BETD seatstays (no longer available) so was disc friendly. A very nice ride and to be honest I'd like one myself to park alongside my fleet of Specialized bikes. BETD do us proud over here in the UK and I am glad they keep some of you rolling over the pond.

I'm sure once I point him to this he'll get some pictures up for you guys although he can be a bit lazy unless it concerns selling something on ebay! :thumbsup:


----------



## razzta01 (Jun 21, 2010)

JimmAwelon said:


> Hi, is Kevin Risse still able to sort me out with a rear end? The Risse Racing web site seems to be down, I'd hate to think that he has folded. Any info or a phone number much appreciated (and should be put on the MBB site too)


Hi! Yes, Rise is working. I just bought 1 Astro-5 recently.
And yes: he is still selling the whole back suspension (you can also buy each part of the back suspension separately if you want). Kevin from Risse is a nice guy.


----------



## razzta01 (Jun 21, 2010)

atchipmunk said:


> Hey razzta...I went through this same thing earlier this year when I built my Max BB frame. I don't know if you could get a newer RD to work with the rest of your older drivetrain, but honestly, It's probably a safer bet to just upgrade the shifters and derailleurs at the same time...that way, you'll KNOW they'll work together. That's what I did with my Max BB FSR...upgraded to a complete '09 SRAM X9 drivetrain (everything was bought on sale since at the time it was last year's models) and couldn't be happier. Shifts much better than my old, worn out LX drivetrain, and I got the added benefit of a 9-speed rear. Oh, and it looks the part as well.


Ok, I think I will go this way: just buying the whole drivetrain kit. How much did you pay for your SRAM? 
Do you know any shop that has now a good offer of any drivetrain (i am looking for slx or xt or sram´s equivalent (what would it be?)


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

razzta01 said:


> Ok, I think I will go this way: just buying the whole drivetrain kit. How much did you pay for your SRAM?
> Do you know any shop that has now a good offer of any drivetrain (i am looking for slx or xt or sram´s equivalent (what would it be?)


Hmm...haven't tallied up the totals, but I bought it all piecemeal from different places online depending on who had the better prices. A good majority I got from Pricepoint.com and Jensonusa.com. Last year's models are usually available for a pretty good price. Pricepoint also usually has the derailleurs and shifters packaged as well for a slight savings. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Hugemoose (Jun 19, 2010)

I picked this guy up a few weeks ago. Haven't really had time to go for a good ride yet except for a rail trail with the fiance. My only beef with it is not knowing how well the rear shock will take big hits.

Specs: MAXX backbone frame, Rock Shox Boxxer fork, azonic bar and stem, Chris King headset, Sun Ringle wheels and hubs, IRC Kujo DH tires, Hayes hydraulic front and rear, XT front and XTR rear. And the really old Rock Shox SID rear shock.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Hugemoose said:


> I picked this guy up a few weeks ago. Haven't really had time to go for a good ride yet except for a rail trail with the fiance. My only beef with it is not knowing how well the rear shock will take big hits.
> 
> Specs: MAXX backbone frame, Rock Shox Boxxer fork, azonic bar and stem, Chris King headset, Sun Ringle wheels and hubs, IRC Kujo DH tires, Hayes hydraulic front and rear, XT front and XTR rear. And the really old Rock Shox SID rear shock.


Nice bike Hugemoose! Don't know how that rear shock would handle bigger hits either, but the way the rest of the bike is built it looks like you could probably benefit from a longer travel rear link (and maybe a beefier rear shock) like the Risse Hex link or BETD linkage (only 2 that I know of that are still being made currently for our bikes). :thumbsup:


----------



## Hugemoose (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tips about the linkage. I'll definitely be looking into those!


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Hugemoose said:


> Thanks for the tips about the linkage. I'll definitely be looking into those!


Yeah, I had a Risse Hex Link on my Max BB FSR and it's a well designed piece. Made the rear travel feel more plush than the stock linkage. A worthwhile purchase IMHO. I recently, however, switched to a rear linkage off of a 2000 Big Hit because it is longer and would allow me to run a longer shock in an attempt to get even more rear travel than the Risse Link would give me (I wanted to even out the rear travel with the 170mm Marzocchi Junior T front fork). Pics and info can be found on the build thread for my bike here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=570489

A couple guys on here run the BETD linkage and seem to like it as well. It is a bit longer than the Risse one and works with a stock length rear shock. Perhaps one of the guys with the BETD link will chime in...


----------



## Hugemoose (Jun 19, 2010)

atchipmunk said:


> Yeah, I had a Risse Hex Link on my Max BB FSR and it's a well designed piece. Made the rear travel feel more plush than the stock linkage. A worthwhile purchase IMHO. I recently, however, switched to a rear linkage off of a 2000 Big Hit because it is longer and would allow me to run a longer shock in an attempt to get even more rear travel than the Risse Link would give me (I wanted to even out the rear travel with the 170mm Marzocchi Junior T front fork). Pics and info can be found on the build thread for my bike here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=570489
> 
> A couple guys on here run the BETD linkage and seem to like it as well. It is a bit longer than the Risse one and works with a stock length rear shock. Perhaps one of the guys with the BETD link will chime in...


That's certainly an interesting thing to do. I'll have to look into that. My biggest concern is if I buy a new link making sure that I buy the correct length shock. It seems that Fox makes some really reasonably price rear shocks. I could pick up a simple non-external reservoir one for $100 bucks. Or a slightly better one for $200. That's not too shabby! I did put it through it's paces yesterday and the rear did seem to keep up rather well, but there is always room for improvement.


----------



## Hugemoose (Jun 19, 2010)

atchipmunk, you have a PM.


----------



## razzta01 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi again, some pics of my new astro-5. I still need to install it..i will post more pics when installed.


----------



## razzta01 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi, I tried to install the Astro-5 and it does not fit in properly.









I had to change the bushes (I think you call it like this) to the other side.









Now it fits in but I am not sure if I can install the shock like this (it´s placement is exactly the opposite as it comes with the stock position). Pls, can anyone confirm if this is ok?


----------



## razzta01 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi ! 

Another question: where can I get bearings to update my rear suspension?


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Razzta...I'm pretty sure it shouldn't be a problem to run the Risse shock in that position. To be sure, though, you should give Risse a call and ask.

As for the Bearings, I believe the only place that sells just the bearings themselves is BETD in the UK. Risse only has bearings available as part of their rear chain and seat stays. Don't think they sell them by themselves, but it's worth asking when you call about the shock. Hope this helps.

Alvin


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

BETD is where you get the bearing kits. They make the suspension even better.


----------



## jmafotograf (Jul 26, 2010)

*one more*

Hi there,
I recently discovered this post, I also have a FSR Elite '98 and I wanted to share it with you guys. I bought the frame in 1999 and still riding it!! I love that bike and through time I kept upgrading the components.

Right now the setting is:

Specialized FRS Elite '98
Manitou X-Vert Super fork
XTR-XT mix
Thomson stem and seat post
Selle Italia SLR
Mavic CrossMax
Maxxis Larsen

Also I was thinking of upgrading the rear suspension, but I have a doubt with which model could fit better: Fox Float R 152mm or Fox Float RPL 165mm. The exact size of my current Fox Vanilla R is 158mm, so which one do you thing could be better? does 165mm fit in there??

Happy trails!!


----------



## zmotojason (Apr 15, 2010)

I recently purchased a perfectly preserved, almost unridden 1998 FSR Elite Max Backbone on ebay. The guy I bought it from rode it less than 10 miles and then parked it and began scavenging parts from it. I also purchased a 1997 Specialized Ground Control DHO around the same time and have decided not to build up the 1998. PM me if anyone would be interested in building this beautiful bike.










Check out the link below for additional pictures.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624699453278/


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

jmafotograf said:


> Hi there,
> I recently discovered this post, I also have a FSR Elite '98 and I wanted to share it with you guys. I bought the frame in 1999 and still riding it!! I love that bike and through time I kept upgrading the components.
> 
> Right now the setting is:
> ...


Stay with the Vanilla and have it Pushed. Will dramatically improve the ride.


----------



## dynofox (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a rear disc brake adapter for my '98 FSR Elite, anyone have one for sale? Would prefer a specialized shark fin. E-mail [email protected].


----------



## jmafotograf (Jul 26, 2010)

Vespasianus said:


> Stay with the Vanilla and have it Pushed. Will dramatically improve the ride.


Hi there!

Thanks for the advice. Sorry for my English, but what do you mean by "to have it pushed"?

Best regards


----------



## 40mtns (Oct 22, 2004)

*FS: BETD Specialized Link for Max Backbone*

$95.00 + S&H
get more travel from your Max Backbone frames (see BETD for specs).
Priority goes to folks in the SF Bay Area for a face-to-face transaction.


----------



## razzta01 (Jun 21, 2010)

dynofox said:


> I'm looking for a rear disc brake adapter for my '98 FSR Elite, anyone have one for sale? Would prefer a specialized shark fin. E-mail [email protected].


Hi, pls could you send/post a pic of the specialized shark fin. I also would like to install rear disk brake on my fsr, but I want to make the adaptor myself. Therefore I need some drawings/pics to have an idea what I need. 
If anyone can post the measures +pic of the brake adaptor it would be great!


----------



## dynofox (Jul 10, 2010)

I ended up buying an A2Z adapter, did a little modding to it and it works great.


----------



## razzta01 (Jun 21, 2010)

dynofox said:


> I ended up buying an A2Z adapter, did a little modding to it and it works great.


ok, thx.


----------



## m3vwg (May 29, 2010)

*my fsr pro*

heres mine love it to bits,gonna change the seatpost and cable outers to red ones


----------



## dynofox (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is my '98 FSR Elite.


----------



## nilknarf_c (Sep 22, 2008)

*Nice to be in such good company!*

It's so nice to know that I'm not the only throwback! I'm a clyde (6'2", 210 lbs) and I LOVE my '99 max elite... stumbled across the frame through a local craigslist ad for $35, spent a year patiently accumulating parts- old Marz bomber (though my forks are definitely the weak link in my setup), entire back end from a '00 big-hit (and it works GREAT!) Avid BB7s on both ends, all XT bits (hubs, drivetrain) lots of raceface goodies... it's a good 6-lbs lighter than my brother's Kona even with the porky fox vanilla shock... how can something that looks this skinny/spindly be so rigid, smooth and planted? :thumbsup:










Curt


----------



## razzta01 (Jun 21, 2010)

nilknarf_c said:


> It's so nice to know that I'm not the only throwback! I'm a clyde (6'2", 210 lbs) and I LOVE my '99 max elite... stumbled across the frame through a local craigslist ad for $35, spent a year patiently accumulating parts- old Marz bomber (though my forks are definitely the weak link in my setup), entire back end from a '00 big-hit (and it works GREAT!) Avid BB7s on both ends, all XT and XTR bits (hubs, drivetrain) lots of raceface goodies... it's a good 6-lbs lighter than my brother's Kona even with the porky fox vanilla shock... how can something that looks this skinny/spindly be so rigid, smooth and planted? :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi! Nice setup!!
Could you tell me what are you using for the rear disk brake?
Can you post some pics?


----------



## nilknarf_c (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks! The front and rear brakes are Avid BB7s- the rear caliper is mounted to a Specialized sharkfin adapter. I'm running XT Centerlock hubs with cheapo 6-bolt adapters (for now)- the rear disk is a 160mm and the front is a 203. I love my mechanical disk brakes- they're miles ahead of the v-brakes and I like how light they are. I'll go snap some more pix and post them a little later.

_c


----------



## nilknarf_c (Sep 22, 2008)

*close-up of rear disk*

hey razzta, here are those close-ups of my rear brake setup- it seems like the sharkfin shouldn't be that difficult to mimic as long as you have access to the right tools (I'm assuming that's what you're mainly interested in)




























I got the "Alligator" centerlock-to-6bolt adapter from Performance, and it really is a piece of crap- I had to replace the front adapter after one ride. I'll be getting some proper centerlock disks shortly.

_c


----------



## razzta01 (Jun 21, 2010)

nilknarf_c said:


> hey razzta, here are those close-ups of my rear brake setup- it seems like the sharkfin shouldn't be that difficult to mimic as long as you have access to the right tools (I'm assuming that's what you're mainly interested in)
> 
> _c


Hi again! Yeah, I want to set up the best rear disk brake possible. I bought the A2z adaptor, but I am not happy with it.
Can you post some pics of your sharkfin shooting from this other angles:
-shooting from the right side (where the cassette is) from top of wheel
-shooting from the right side (where the cassette is) from center of wheel
-shooting from the right side (where the cassette is) from below of wheel.
I have problems with the a2z adaptor because the disk rotor contacts the nut on the inside of the left arm next to to the brake adaptor (if you look at the bike from behind).
Just curious: could you post some drawings with the dimensions (cause I cannot find any sharkfin sold on internet...so maybe I can build one).
thx for help!


----------



## nilknarf_c (Sep 22, 2008)

*sharkfin details*

Hey Razzta- sorry for the delay, it's been a busy weekend. My apologies- I snapped the shots based on my feeble memory of what you had asked for, and a couple of the shots aren't as clear as they could be:














































Sorry for hijacking the thread everyone- we can now return to our regularly scheduled thread!

_c


----------



## razzta01 (Jun 21, 2010)

*welding A2Z adaptor to my fsr frame*

Hi, it has been quite a long time, but I finally got it. Instead of using my A2Z disk brake adaptor as stated in the manual, I decided to weld it to my frame. 
This is the the result before & after welding. Very easy to weld using Durafix (I did it myself and I am not an expert in welding at all).
Maybe this helps someone like me that has got this idea too: it is possible + easy + cheap!!!


----------



## nilknarf_c (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Razzta- definitely keep us posted on how your fix holds up!

Curt


----------



## SpecialFSR (Apr 21, 2011)

*Overdue FSR upgrade*

This thread has been very helpful in giving me ideas on how to go about upgrading my (98,99?) FSR elite. Hopefully this thread isn't dead. A few months prior I got the itch to upgrade the FSR to disc brakes. A few weeks ago I went ahead and did it. Like razzta01, I went with a welding method. I have access to a fab. shop, aluminum, tools etc. Might as well, plus the sharkfin seems like it would add unnecessary weight and bulk. The caliper tab I made turned out alright, it's also a bit bulky and could have made it smaller. But it works well.

Now I want to upgrade more. After riding it a few times, it is apparent the next step is forks. I am only getting 3inch of travel, when I would ideally like 5-6in.  Any recommendations in new or used forks? So far I like nilknarf_c's ride and fork, also dynofox's forks. I would like to go with a fork that accepts 20 or 19mm qr axels, as I just purchased my wheelset and do not want upgrade to thru axel.

I am also going to be upgrading to a longer travel swing arm linkage..maybe BETD's unless there are any others, new or from other models that work better. '00 big hit linkage maybe. Any rear shock recommendations? more than likely I'll have to upgrade that too.

Other upgrades in mind: carbon fiber seat post and handle bars...can carbon fiber handle high speed rocky downhills? 203mm front rotor, and BETD's pivot bearing replacement kit.

Current specs: 98 or 99 FSR elite, BB7's front and rear w. 160mm rotors, Mavic321's, Continental 2.3 tires, XTR drive train, Shimano hubs.

Sorry for the blurry pic, at the moment I only have the one from the iphone.


----------



## nilknarf_c (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum (from one relative newcomer to another!)! Though the shark fin doesn't add any significant weight, I'd much rather have the tabs integrated into the seatstay- it just looks a LOT cleaner. I have to say that I LOVE the BigHit linkage on my bike- lots of travel, and with the old-school Fox Vanilla shock, it's nicely controlled with just a little fine-tuning.

BTW, love your other toys- I've got a couple of '90s Honda XRs in my garage (they're a far cry from your YZFs I'm afraid!)

Curt


----------



## razzta01 (Jun 21, 2010)

SpecialFSR said:


> This thread has been very helpful in giving me ideas on how to go about upgrading my (98,99?) FSR elite. Hopefully this thread isn't dead. A few months prior I got the itch to upgrade the FSR to disc brakes. A few weeks ago I went ahead and did it. Like razzta01, I went with a welding method. I have access to a fab. shop, aluminum, tools etc. Might as well, plus the sharkfin seems like it would add unnecessary weight and bulk. The caliper tab I made turned out alright, it's also a bit bulky and could have made it smaller. But it works well.
> 
> Now I want to upgrade more. After riding it a few times, it is apparent the next step is forks. I am only getting 3inch of travel, when I would ideally like 5-6in.  Any recommendations in new or used forks? So far I like nilknarf_c's ride and fork, also dynofox's forks. I would like to go with a fork that accepts 20 or 19mm qr axels, as I just purchased my wheelset and do not want upgrade to thru axel.
> 
> ...


Ok, let me tell you what I did:
1)new front fork:
1.1)Rock Shox Reba Team 100mm travel (it changes a little bit the geometry o f the bike, but I like it!)
1.2)DTSwiss 240´s with 9 mm DT Swiss Thru Bolt (100% compatible with Quick Release)
1.3)Formula R1 ..uff, what a difference again compared to V-Brakes
2)new back fork: Risse Astro 5 ...perfect...again what a difference to the stock one!!!
3) transmission : shimano XT
4) Formula R1 rear disk brake
5) ZTR Crest 26" rims + DT Swiss Revolution spokes + of course: tubeless (first time i tried it and i love it! .... diy tubeless by the way (all natural latex ... no additives, no chemistry) + Specialized tyres
6) Allay Racing Pro 2.1 Saddle +NC-17 Empire Lift Pro Seatpost (modified)
7) all new bearings: from BETD (uk) .. again,what a difference!

I definitly mounted almost a new bike, but i can only say I love it! all new components make a huge difference over the new stock bike i bought years ago...it is far more perfect than the stock one! i ride more secure and more precise!
Of course you can mount better components to it..for example carbon ones, but i spent already a lot of money in it renewing it, so for me now it is perfect..maybe in the future a do a new redesign of my FSR.

Some pics for you  I really like the final look I achieved.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

-


----------



## twisterad3 (May 1, 2011)

This is my current build up for an AM/XC Bike.  I had and FSR back in 2002, and I snapped the head tube by putting Monster T's up front. I miss the bike, so I just got this Max Backbone frame.


----------



## SpecialFSR (Apr 21, 2011)

Curt - Thanks for the welcome. I considered welding my caliper tab higher on the seatstay, but I wasn't sure if the tubing was hollow or solid. If it was hollow there was a possibility I would blow hole in it with the welder. So I opt to weld it to the flat bar by the axle.

I have a question for you tho, did you mount the entire big hit assembly or just the linkage? I was wondering if I could mount the big hit linkage to the rest of my FSR swing arm assembly.

Razzta01 - Thats a good looking bike you have there. Id imagine if you bought all those parts new, u'd have the cost of a new bike under you. Myself, I've been purchasing from Craigslist and Ebay. Speaking of Ebay, Ive been looking at Marzocchi RLO 44 Bombers for about $220 shipped. Probably not as light as your Rebas, but more travel. 

twisterad3's forks look like they would solve my problems, light, and can take beating travel wise. Probably out of my price range tho. Glad to see you've gone back to a superior frame.


----------



## twisterad3 (May 1, 2011)

SpecialFSR said:


> twisterad3's forks look like they would solve my problems, light, and can take beating travel wise. Probably out of my price range tho. Glad to see you've gone back to a superior frame.


I picked this fork up for $150. It's an 06. 130mm travel, and weighs like 4.3lbs.
I'm


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Good to see more and more of these Max frames out there being ridden. I'm still ridin the pizz outta mine. Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi Guys

Does anyone have geometry for these frames? Specifically TT and ST lengths for medium and large.
Did they change through the years or all the same dimensions?


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Dougal said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does anyone have geometry for these frames? Specifically TT and ST lengths for medium and large.
> Did they change through the years or all the same dimensions?


TT - Med. 544mm. Lrg. 572mm. Not sure what you mean by ST.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (May 29, 2011)

Finally thought I'd get round to posting a few pics of my old FSR on here, prompted by popping into my local bike shop a couple of weeks ago (a rare outing for it) and one of their staff commenting on how good its condition was for its age.

I've had it since new, first reading about it in MountainBike Action magazine (they'd made it their 'Bike of the Year '97') and then giving it a test ride.

I've upgraded bits and pieces of it over the years, hence the specs list below:

Frame: 1997 Specialized Ground Control FSR Comp ('Cosmic' colorway (black/dark green/aubergine depending on the light direction)) - Size M.
Fork: 2000 Rock Shox SID 100 dual air
Rear shock: 1999 Rock Shox SID dual air with BETD shock linkage

Headset: 1 1/8" WTB New Paradigm GreaseGuard headset
Stem: RaceFace 'System' stem
Handlebar: O'Neal/Azonic double-wall riser bar
Grips: Yeti
Barends: Yeti

Brakes: Hope Mini disks
Brake Pads: Hope
Brake Cables: Hope Hydro
Brake Levers: Hope Mini
Misc: '99 Specialized 'shark fin' disk brake adaptor (though the packaging says 'A-Z adaptor' - is there a difference?)
'97-'98 MountainSpeed needle roller bearing kit (replacing all the PU bushes)

Shifters: SL-M750 XT shifters (changed at the time the Hope disks were fitted)
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT FD-M750 35.0mm - might still the the original item?!?
Rear Derailleur: '97 Shimano XTR RD-M950 SGS - deffo. the original, and still going strong!
Derailleur Cables: maybe GoreTex (can't remember)
Cassette: Shimano CS-M750 Type aQ (11-32T)
Chain: SRAM PC59
Cranks: 1998 Specialized S-works - I bought from a little shop on a long weekend in Las Vegas!
Crank Bolts: original frame items
Chainrings: Specialized (22, 32, 42) - I think?!? Came with the crank arms from Las Vegas (baby!)
Chainring bolts: Came with the cranks/rings.
Bottom Bracket: XTR (I think?!? Bought one 2nd-hand off of a local shop rider, which I think I fitted it to this bike - haven't had it out in a while)
Pedals: Shimano PD-M747 peddles (with aluminium collers)

Hub Skewers: Shimano XT
Rims: Mavic X317 disk specific
Hubs: Hope XC front & rear
Nipples: DT (silver)
Spokes: DT DoubleButted (black)
Tyres: Panaracer Fire XC pro
Tubes: Some make of blue latex tube

Saddle: 1997 Flite Titanium
Seatpost: Ritchey alloy 30.9mm (more for vanity as that's my name)
Seatpost Binder: original Specialized alloy item

Original 1997 specs from Bikepedia: https://tinyurl.com/36y25e5
I still have the original seat stays (which didn't have the hole for the Shark Fin mount), front fork (RS Judy XC Long Travel (80mm!)) and rear shock (Fox Vanilla Rx), though everything else I took off it went onto another frame which I later sold on to a mate (1994 Specialized S-works Stumpjumper FSR)


An early y2k photo with some upgrades (Shimano carbon fibre v-brake boosters, Mavic 217/XT wheels, Azonic riser bar, etc)

And as it is today








More pictures of it are on Flickr here: https://flic.kr/s/aHsjuv3JW8
as well as pix of my daily commuter ('96 Gary Fisher Montare) and my current project bike (Klein Pulse Pro)


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

skip canfield said:


> TT - Med. 544mm. Lrg. 572mm. Not sure what you mean by ST.


Thanks Skip. ST = Seat Tube. Or rather measuring where the seat tube would be.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Dougal said:


> Thanks Skip. ST = Seat Tube. Or rather measuring where the seat tube would be.


My frame is a lrg. and it measures 19" from center of crank to top of seat tube, where the seat post goes in the frame. Hope this helps.
I believe a Med. is something like 17".


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Finally thought I'd get round to posting a few pics of my old FSR on here, prompted by popping into my local bike shop a couple of weeks ago (a rare outing for it) and one of their staff commenting on how good its condition was for its age.
> 
> I've had it since new, first reading about it in MountainBike Action magazine (they'd made it their 'Bike of the Year '97') and then giving it a test ride.
> 
> ...


Nice rig there Bart.......clean, sharp. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

skip canfield said:


> My frame is a lrg. and it measures 19" from center of crank to top of seat tube, where the seat post goes in the frame. Hope this helps.
> I believe a Med. is something like 17".


Thank you, that's exactly what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Dougal said:


> Thank you, that's exactly what I wanted to hear.


Glad I could help. :thumbsup:


----------



## zmotojason (Apr 15, 2010)

I've been following this thread for a while and realized I never posted any pics.

Here's my 1997 Ground Control DHO. It was built up over the past year and I have taken it out on shuttle accessed downhill a couple of times to South Mountain in Phoenix. The suspension works great and turning is very precise. I usually ride a Commencal Supreme DH at South Mountain. The Supreme's 8" of travel is nice, but I'm finding that some times I prefer the ultra-sharp handling of the FSR.

It has a generic disk mount bought on Ebay for around $50 shipped that works pretty well, but I'm still looking to upgrade to the Risse setup. I definitely want to change to a Risse or BETD linkage.

The build includes:
Marzocchi 66
Race Face DH cranks with dual chain rings and a Blackspire chain guide
Cook Brothers 5050 pedals
XT front and rear (rapid rise) derailuers
Sun DH wheels
Avid BB7 mechanical disks front and rear
Saint rear shifter and XT front


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

zmotojason said:


> I've been following this thread for a while and realized I never posted any pics.
> 
> Here's my 1997 Ground Control DHO. It was built up over the past year and I have taken it out on shuttle accessed downhill a couple of times to South Mountain in Phoenix. The suspension works great and turning is very precise. I usually ride a Commencal Supreme DH at South Mountain. The Supreme's 8" of travel is nice, but I'm finding that some times I prefer the ultra-sharp handling of the FSR.
> 
> ...


Looks good Jason, kinda resembles my rig with that "66" on there. I'm a firm believer in the Risse set-up, I have the whole rear triangle on my bike, works excellent, no problems with any of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

I just rescued a MAX frame from a scrap metal bin. Chanced upon it at the right time when I was disposing of an old dishwasher.

The rear end has play, no problems fixing that, it's got a dodgey paint job but the front triangle looks almost completely straight and undamaged. It's a medium and weighs in at 5.4 lb with no shock.

I also picked up a complete large bike a few weeks back but have yet to take delivery of it.


----------



## deezler (Jun 21, 2011)

So perhaps you fine folks can help educate me on the FSR lineage. My buddy gave me a rescued FSR Extreme to revive in brilliant neon green. Best I can tell from webernetz research it is a 1998 model, most likely. How does the FSR "extreme" fit into the line up? Is this the lowest end model? Probably with 4" front and rear travel?

Thanks! Some nice bikes in here!

Edit - What? I need 10 posts to be able to put up an image? That is.... dumb. Now I have to spam 10 useless posts before I can come edit this one and add the picture of my bike.

link for now:
add an h to: ttp://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll130/biodeez/IMG_0119.jpg


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

deezler said:


> So perhaps you fine folks can help educate me on the FSR lineage. My buddy gave me a rescued FSR Extreme to revive in brilliant neon green. Best I can tell from webernetz research it is a 1998 model, most likely. How does the FSR "extreme" fit into the line up? Is this the lowest end model? Probably with 4" front and rear travel?
> 
> Thanks! Some nice bikes in here!
> 
> ...


http://www.bikepedia.com/Search.aspx?Q=1998+specialized+fsr This may help you a bit. Cheers!


----------



## deezler (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah ha! Thanks for the info link.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

deezler said:


> So perhaps you fine folks can help educate me on the FSR lineage. My buddy gave me a rescued FSR Extreme to revive in brilliant neon green. Best I can tell from webernetz research it is a 1998 model, most likely. How does the FSR "extreme" fit into the line up? Is this the lowest end model? Probably with 4" front and rear travel?
> 
> Thanks! Some nice bikes in here!
> 
> ...


All of the lower end welded frames were the same. The difference is in the rear shock and components. Odds are a 98 bike won't still have it's original components anyway.


----------



## deezler (Jun 21, 2011)

Sad to say but I think some of the components actually are original. It's kind of crusty.

So the "Elite", the second most expensive model, (and presumably also the "pro", since it's most expensive) has a different frame than the lower end models.... The split extruded deal that has been discussed already in this thread. It also appears to me that not only is the rear shock different, but the geometry of the rear suspension linkage differs a bit too.

And of course the front forks were all different. Hmm.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

deezler said:


> Sad to say but I think some of the components actually are original. It's kind of crusty.
> 
> So the "Elite", the second most expensive model, (and presumably also the "pro", since it's most expensive) has a different frame than the lower end models.... The split extruded deal that has been discussed already in this thread. It also appears to me that not only is the rear shock different, but the geometry of the rear suspension linkage differs a bit too.
> 
> And of course the front forks were all different. Hmm.


Yes the "MAX Extruded" frames on the Pro and Elite are different not only in construction but I think geometry also. As well as having a slightly different rear end. The Pro and Elite used fox rear shocks, the 98 Rockshox used on the welded frames were particularly unreliable and most were crimped together and therefore unservicable. A local shop had over a 100% warranty rate on those RS rear shocks. Some were warrantied more than once.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

As part of the rebuild of the FSR MAX of unknown age and origin I started modelling up the pivot parts in solidworks.
Then I got a little carried away. I now have an almost complete solidworks model. For those who've done some 3D modelling this one was quite challenging and I'm quite pleased with how it's turning out.

I still have to add the cable bosses, shock spring and derailleur hanger etc. I am looking towards designing and making a needle bearing upgrade for this frame. The previous owner lost half the main pivot hardware and while it's easy to recreate I figured I'd try something else.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

rodH said:


> here it is: https://photos.nsmb.com/showimage.php?i=18247
> 
> https://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18188
> 
> that is the "TEAM DH" bike. I was buddies with Todd Tanner, a DH racer for Specialized back in the day. These were only team bikes, then IIRC, in 1999 or 2000 they did a limited production run. They only go for around $400-500 on the used market which in another reason why I think spending $350+ for the risse rear isn't the wisest thing.


Thread dredge but anyway.

That is labelled as a 98 DH, but it isn't. That's the 2000 model frame (complete redesign) with the hole in it.
I have a picture of Palmers 1998/99 frame, we'll see if MTBR will let me attach it. This is the original FSR DH. Similar front end to the MAX bikes, but a heavy duty rear end with longer shock.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Earlier in this thread someone was asking about the little cable guide under the top link.

Well today I was in my LBS buying a brake noodle which I was going to butcher for that exact purpose, when I found these little short noodles in the same bin. They said they bought them recently for a newer FSR.
Took one home and it's a perfect fit. The only difference is the extra knob on the end which can be removed without too much hassle. Picture below.

Also in the picture are new bushings, if anyone is struggling to find them let me know. I've got heaps. I also have the needle rollers for the bearing conversion. I will convert the medium Elite to bearings while keeping the XL frame bushings but massage the bushings for a nice fit. I want to compare them back to back.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Dougal said:


> Earlier in this thread someone was asking about the little cable guide under the top link.
> 
> Well today I was in my LBS buying a brake noodle which I was going to butcher for that exact purpose, when I found these little short noodles in the same bin. They said they bought them recently for a newer FSR.
> Took one home and it's a perfect fit. The only difference is the extra knob on the end which can be removed without too much hassle. Picture below.
> ...


Wow! Haven't been by this thread in quite a while, but it's nice to see so many more MaxBackbone frames being restored and ridden still. :buttrock

Dougal...that's a great find. Woulda been really helpful when I was restoring/building my FSR DH. Luckily, I lucked out and found someone that had a spare of the real deal in their toolbox...

Anyway, i'm still out riding/thrashing on my MaxBackbone framed FSR 2-3 days a week and LOVING it. It's slowly gone through a couple more upgrades...all of which were great additions. She's now running a Fox 40 fork, and the complete Risse Racing rear end. Here's a quick pick I took recently after getting home from a ride...










Skip....you were right. The Risse rear end ROCKS! It's a bit heavy, but SO worth the weight penalty....for me at least and the kinda riding I like to do...


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Does anyone have reproduction graphics for these?

Specifically the round "ground control" logo. I know a few good graphic designers but no point re-inventing the wheel.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

I'd also be interested in decals for a 98 FSR Elite.


----------



## Dads Taxi (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi there great thread - I am getting really keen to get my own frame built up.

I have been lucky enough to find a NOS Sharkfin adapter however my Seatstay doesn't have a suitable hole drilled near the dropout.

Can anyone please give me an accurate photo (with dimensions) or a schematic showing exactly where to drill please?

Many thanks.


----------



## Supermoto Fan (Sep 29, 2011)

40mtns said:


> Here's my main ride. Still riding it today.
> 
> Checkout the second pic (view from head-tube). It shows the 2 steel braces that runs the length of the inner frame. What makes the frame super stiff.
> 
> It's a GREAT ride. Stable flying down the hills


(Quote Pics from page 1 of this thread)

Steel braces? That seems strange to me that there would be steel braces inside an aluminum frame.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Supermoto Fan said:


> (Quote Pics from page 1 of this thread)
> 
> Steel braces? That seems strange to me that there would be steel braces inside an aluminum frame.


Correct, they're not steel braces, they are the two internal ribs of the extrusion these frames are made from. The extrusion is cut and split by the seat-tower and those two internal ribs become the top of the lower section and bottom of the lower section.


----------



## Supermoto Fan (Sep 29, 2011)

Dougal said:


> Correct, they're not steel braces, they are the two internal ribs of the extrusion these frames are made from. The extrusion is cut and split by the seat-tower and those two internal ribs become the top of the lower section and bottom of the lower section.


Ah, that makes more sense. Thanks for the very informative explanation.


----------



## Disdom (Nov 15, 2011)

*linkage upgrade*

I'm really enjoying the content of this thread and have been following it for a while. 
Thought I would add my own contribution. 
Though it's not a MAX backbone frame (I wish), hopefully it's still interesting to you guys. 
Got a smoking deal on her for $150, seems very lightly used, everything in good condition
1999 FSR
[









Since I can't really ride her yet, with all of the Colorado snow, I've already started the upgrading. 
added a 130mm marzocchi bomber and some MG-1 pedals. Sorry about the quality, apparently I took this picture with a potato. 









I have a question, referring way back to joe rumbles post quoted below about the rear linkages. I want to balance out the geometry on the rear with my new fork, both of the aftermarket linkages currently available for the bike look nice (risse and betd) but are also 200+ dollars. I dont think I need that much travel to match a measly 130mm shock  
Joe's post seems to indicate that I can accomplish this task using the oem linkage from an '01 fsr enduro or other oem linkages (DH, Big Hit, S-works).
Is there a place that you can buy these, used or otherwise? I'm trying to find a source but this thread is the only place with any information. (anybody here have one they are willing to sell?)
Thanks for the help and keep up the builds, I love these bikes. 
Chris


joe rumble said:


> I've taken a couple photos of all 6 of my linkages so you can see for yourself.....I took them on grid paper and lined them up as best as I could using the forward linkage/frame pivot as the reference so you can see their respective sizes, shock placements.
> 
> Ok from left to right....1) Stock MAX FSR linkage (forging), 2) '01 FSR Enduro 4 point adjustable linkage (forging), 3) MRP FSR long travel linkage(billet, CNC machined), 4) '99 FSR DH factory linkage (billet, CNC machined), 5) FSR Big Hit linkage (forging), 6) S-Works Team DH linkage (billet, CNC machined).
> 
> ...


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

C3 that was recently on ebay


----------



## Bry03cobra (Feb 20, 2004)

Saw that too.....he is crazy though $1400 starting bid/$2000 BIN. Remember when they came out. My shop asked me to bring my bike in to show an owner of one of those my frame(had a cosmic 97).  S was giving the cosmic FSR's as a replacement when the carbon ones were recalled.


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

Disdom said:


> I'm really enjoying the content of this thread and have been following it for a while.
> 
> I have a question, referring way back to joe rumbles post quoted below about the rear linkages. I want to balance out the geometry on the rear with my new fork, both of the aftermarket linkages currently available for the bike look nice (risse and betd) but are also 200+ dollars. I dont think I need that much travel to match a measly 130mm shock
> Joe's post seems to indicate that I can accomplish this task using the oem linkage from an '01 fsr enduro or other oem linkages (DH, Big Hit, S-works).
> ...


Hi Chris,

God it's been ages since I've been in here....lovely frame mate, she looks to be in amazing condition!! Well done!!

My advice to you if you want OEM is that you'd need to try to source either an '01 Enduro linkage, or an MRP linkage IF you can find it. The DH & Big Hit linkages will totally screw your frame geometry and you will more than likely have clearance issues....BUT please make sure you can source the hardware and bearings for it. I can provide you with the bearing codes...you can get them from a bearing supplier, but the hardware (i.e.. bolts, axles & bearing crush washers) are vital for a safe & proper install.

In all honesty the easiest way for you to go would be with the BETD and use the shorter travel positions. It comes with all the bearings, hardware & washers needed for a safe & proper fit.

But again if your heart is set on OEM then the '01 Enduro linkage is your best bet....I'd be checking out major Specialized dealers, or maybe even Specialized themselves....I'm sure there'd have to be one somewhere in storage or one that can be removed from a warranty return somewhere. That's how I sourced most of my parts here in Australia, went to my bike shop that was a major dealer for Specialized and they put me on the line to the importer, I told them what I wanted, and it was sent to my bike shop....I have to say in a place as huge and vast as the USA that with such a large population and sooo many different distributors & retailers, that with a bit of ringing around, and a few well placed emails to Specialized or major distributors and retailers, you should be able to score an '01 Enduro link....and don't forget the bearings & attachment hardware!!!!

Hope this helps & take care......Joe


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

I can help out with all of the bearings, bushings and pivot hardware. I have both the bushing and bearing versions here with all sizes on file. I'm currently piecing together a medium 98 Elite with a 00 Bighit rear end (ball bearing pivots) for my wife to try for size. I am currently just assembling this for fit purposes, I have rear shocks in 1.25, 1.5 and 1.75" stroke to try as well as the Elite bushing rear stays and Enduro bearing rear stays with quite different geometry. All in a huge array of geometry options, this will be fitted up with a 120mm Manitou Black.
The 01 Enduro rode higher than the 00 versions, the 00 bighit link is a similar but longer link than the 00 Enduro item.

It will be interesting. Once we've got the fit and ride height sorted, I'll be stripped and painted. Only then will I subject you all to photos. For now it's far too ugly. :thumbsup:


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

nilknarf_c said:


> It's so nice to know that I'm not the only throwback! I'm a clyde (6'2", 210 lbs) and I LOVE my '99 max elite... stumbled across the frame through a local craigslist ad for $35, spent a year patiently accumulating parts


That's one of the most beautiful bikes I have ever seen. It actually got me into mountain biking.

What I wouldn't give for that bike... hehe


----------



## JimmAwelon (Jun 9, 2009)

*Main Pivot bearing options?*

I also have a 1998 Elite which I am in the process of building up. I have a disc seatstay from a 2001 Enduro along with the adjustable travel/geometry link from that bike too. All my pivots are now therefore cartridge bearings apart for the main pivot (behind the BB) which is still a plastic bushing. I could go for the UK made needle bearing option from BETD but that will cost me over £50GB. Dougal I know you have said previously that you were looking at designing and making a needle bearing upgrade for the frame - have you come up with anything yet? I am particularly interested if you have something for the main pivot alone particularly if it were cheaper than the BETD option; for instance if it utilised the existing bolt/nounting hardware.BETD have fabricated their own and I think that is why their kit is so expensive. Let me know if you can help with needle or roller bearings or indeed if you know of any cartridge bearing sizes/numbers that would fit.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

JimmAwelon said:


> I also have a 1998 Elite which I am in the process of building up. I have a disc seatstay from a 2001 Enduro along with the adjustable travel/geometry link from that bike too. All my pivots are now therefore cartridge bearings apart for the main pivot (behind the BB) which is still a plastic bushing. I could go for the UK made needle bearing option from BETD but that will cost me over £50GB. Dougal I know you have said previously that you were looking at designing and making a needle bearing upgrade for the frame - have you come up with anything yet? I am particularly interested if you have something for the main pivot alone particularly if it were cheaper than the BETD option; for instance if it utilised the existing bolt/nounting hardware.BETD have fabricated their own and I think that is why their kit is so expensive. Let me know if you can help with needle or roller bearings or indeed if you know of any cartridge bearing sizes/numbers that would fit.


Hi Jim

As in the email, I have designed the needle roller kit, but not built or tested one yet. This one is in the personal projects heap so low priority.
The 23mm OD of the original bushings don't fit any standard cartridge bearings, 22mm and 24mm are easily, 23mm isn't. There are 23mm OD needle rollers, but fitting in thrust washers, seals and solid supports are the tricky bits.

If I do get a kit like this out for sale (versus personal use) it wouldn't be significantly cheaper than the BETD version.

Having reamed out the tightest pivots on my XL Elite to free them up, I'm very happy with the resulting suspension performance. But this is something that needs individual attention for each pivot on each bike. The tolerances are such that a pre-reamed kit wouldn't give good results on all frames.


----------



## jrdobbs03 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Finished the Bike*

I don't usally post, but this thread movtivated me. After destroying my bottle rocket, low hanging trees and roof racks don't mix, I decided to pull one of my old FSR Elite frames down and build up a AM/DH bike. I went with Risse front to rear, and it rides like the old warhorse still has a few years left in her.


----------



## leochan77 (May 14, 2012)

Couldn't resist to sign-up and post pictures of my beloved 99 FSR Comp.


----------



## beggaz (Sep 19, 2012)

*$75 fsr*

Check out my FSR. I saw it at a community ward sale. Got it for $75! Looks to be all original, even the tires. Not a scratch on it.

Pic is from my lake house and the garage is a mess...


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice find, it's even got the original pedals. From this angle it looks like the seat and tyres are the only non original parts.
I have an XL version in the same year and colour, but by the time it got to me the rims, forks, bars, stem and a few other bits and pieces had been swapped out.


----------



## beggaz (Sep 19, 2012)

hey, anyone know what the original msrp was on this bike? I saw $2500 on bikepedia but that seems exreme. I bought a stumpjumper hardtail (same year) new and it was around $1450.


----------



## beggaz (Sep 19, 2012)

I love the 1998. Just got one and am cleaning it up


----------



## Dads Taxi (Sep 16, 2011)

I have really enjoyed looking at the various bikes on this thread. I was going to post mine but my poost count isn't high enought yet!

There are still a couple of things to sort namely the ISIS bottom bracket. To fit the Race Face North Shores it looks like I need a 73 x 108. What size bb's are other people using?


----------



## Dads Taxi (Sep 16, 2011)

Started of with this via Ebay:










Added this:










This:









And this:










Result:


----------



## beggaz (Sep 19, 2012)

cool! are those the original forks?


----------



## Dads Taxi (Sep 16, 2011)

beggaz said:


> cool! are those the original forks?


Thanks. The forks are Marzocchi Jr.T's


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

the original dual crown fork was a XC/AM model by manatou (SP?).... or at least it was on mine


----------



## Dads Taxi (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry I should have been clear - the Jr.T's are not original but are pretty well in period.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Which period is that?


----------



## Dads Taxi (Sep 16, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> Which period is that?


Hi

It's a 98/99 frame while the Forks are 00 model but 99 manufactured.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

yup... was a huge time of changes for MTB at that time... suspension was coming a long way, discs where soon to become standardized... was def a time for high zoot stuff


----------



## Dads Taxi (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree - I was in 2 minds about the discs. I was tempted to stay with the Magura HS33's but there is so much mud around here!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

I still would love to rock some classic magura hydro rim stoppers ... those where awesome...


----------



## beggaz (Sep 19, 2012)

*Travel*

Hey, that's my red bike above, leaning against the lawn mower. Can I adjust my forks for more travel and to bring the front of the bike up?

It's a 98/99 frame while the Forks are 00 model but 99 manufactured.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dads Taxi (Sep 16, 2011)

donalson said:


> I still would love to rock some classic magura hydro rim stoppers ... those where awesome...


Yes they are great! Going to put a set on my hack bike rather than leaver them in the drawer.


----------



## Dads Taxi (Sep 16, 2011)

beggaz said:


> Hey, that's my red bike above, leaning against the lawn mower. Can I adjust my forks for more travel and to bring the front of the bike up?
> 
> It's a 98/99 frame while the Forks are 00 model but 99 manufactured.


[/QUOTE]

Nice ride: funnily enough I am thinking about reducing my front travel! so I am not sure if you can/should alter yours.


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm shocked that you didn't realize that before putting those forks on.


----------



## Dads Taxi (Sep 16, 2011)

StanleyButterfly said:


> I'm shocked that you didn't realize that before putting those forks on.


Sorry I don't understand - the Manitou X-Vert have 4.5" travel while the Junior T's have 5".


----------



## GlenPxC (Oct 11, 2012)

Just picked this up (ignor the "next seat" that's the first to go haha)

flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8090465442

flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8088728702

Sorry about the links, guess I can't post pics yet since this is my first post.


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

It's been quite a while since I've posted but finally got off my butt and got the full refurbishment of my '97 GC underway. Hopefully should have the old girl back next week and get riding on it. SO basically just a keep in touch update post for those who might be interested 

Spec: MRP needle bearings & '00 Enduro 4 way linkage...Fox 36 Talas RLC Kashima & Fox Float RP23 Kashima...XT 755 4pot brakes w/ 203 & 185mm ICE rotors...full XT 10 speed groupset...Hadley 20mm front & 10mm bolt up rear hubs, DT spokes & Mavic X819 UST rims...King headset & spacers...Easton Haven Carbon bars, Specialized BG saddle, Enduro XL lock on grips & Captain Grid UST tyres...Thomson set back seat post, stem & seat post collar.

Some pics before I sent it away to the bike shop to finish it off...enjoy!! Will post more pics when done.

Take care guys,

Joe


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

Just a couple more pics :-D


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

joe rumble said:


> Just a couple more pics :-D


Have you ridden this yet joe? If so, how do you like the Fox rp23 shock? Does it work well with the 4-bar rear linkage? I have heard some say that they bottom out the shock often no matter what they try. And that rig looks real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

Bent Wheel said:


> Have you ridden this yet joe? If so, how do you like the Fox rp23 shock? Does it work well with the 4-bar rear linkage? I have heard some say that they bottom out the shock often no matter what they try. And that rig looks real nice. :thumbsup:


Hey there & thanks for the kind words.

No I haven't ridden it as yet. Fingers crossed the bike should be ready to go tomorrow. Had a few dramas trying to match new current components with some older components on an even older frame....but its looking insanely good.

I've never ridden air suspension before so this is going to be all new to me. I can't see too many dramas with bottoming out the shock unless you're running the wrong air pressures or putting some insanely huge leverage through the shock via a long travel linkage trying to get eleventy million inches of travel from a 1.5" stroke shock that the vast majority of these FSR's all came with  Specialized has specced out Fox air shocks on many frames without too many dramas so I'm pretty confident that this shock will be just fine.

When I get the bike back I will post more pics of the finished build and some detail shots of the components mix I've chosen.

Take care & catch you soon.....Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmAwelon (Jun 9, 2009)

Come on Joe, it's been nearly a week. How is it riding......

I have been in the process of putting one together for 18 months now! 

I have the red frame too (well mine is 1998), the same adjustable link as you from the 2001 Enduro and the chainstays from the Enduro too (handy with the disc mount and cartridge bearings). I have a 130mm Fox Float fork to go on on the front but the 165mm shock at the rear looks like it could go bigger and steepen the geometry back again from the jacked up fork. So I have a few questions - What is the eye to eye of your rear shock, what travel chip position have you settled on and what sort of actual travel do you think you are getting at the rear wheel? I will experiment myself I am sure, that's half the fun of doing this and why it is taking so long but I'd love to get another opinion.

I have also recently fitted the Betd needle bearing main pivot bearing. My needle bearings knock or rattle when I drop the back of the bike on the floor - did yours do that and/or do you think I just need to tighten it up more?


----------



## cathar (Feb 24, 2012)

I bought a frame off ebay a while ago but got an M instead of an L so I never built it up and recently sold it again.

I think the pics I did for the sale turned out kinda nice though, so I figured I'd post them here if that's ok:


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

joe rumble said:


> Hey there & thanks for the kind words.
> 
> No I haven't ridden it as yet. Fingers crossed the bike should be ready to go tomorrow. Had a few dramas trying to match new current components with some older components on an even older frame....but its looking insanely good.
> 
> ...


Have you taken it out yet Joe? Is that rear shock measurment 7.5 x 2? Just curious how that Fox shock works. May be going back to a coil rear shock here soon.


----------



## Fred1971 (Feb 8, 2013)

*My FSR Pro*







:thumbsup:


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

JimmAwelon said:


> Come on Joe, it's been nearly a week. How is it riding......
> 
> I have been in the process of putting one together for 18 months now!
> 
> ...


I'm running a complete Risse Racing rear triangle on my 99 FSR, with a 7.5x2 air shock. This set-up has an adjustable Hex link, so I run it at it's slackest head angle. Up front I'm running a Float 36, 160mm. So with my set-up I'm getting 6+ inches of travel, front & rear. Bottom bracket height is about 14 inches. Hope this helps, at least a little bit.


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

Bent Wheel said:


> Have you taken it out yet Joe? Is that rear shock measurment 7.5 x 2? Just curious how that Fox shock works. May be going back to a coil rear shock here soon.


Hi there,

Yeah it's been out but not too hard just letting everything bed in. Well this had been an interesting build lots and lots of trial & error to get it working. I have a few questions to answer so I'll try to answer them all.

Ok rear shock is a 6.5 x 1.5. it works great but feels really unbalanced with the Fox 36 up front...kind of like having a big plush front end and a firmer rear end. It soaks up the hits just fine, but just feels wierd having more travel up front than out back. There are no issues so far in running an RP23 with my bike.

With the '01 Enduro link I'm running the chip in the steep head angle long travel position, in the slack head angle long travel position the shock was rubbing the tyres while riding...was funny because it sounded like small farts every time the suspension traveled far enough to make contact. But with the Fox 36 being a rather tall fork the head angles I have are pretty slack anyway so it works a treat in that respect. I'm getting around 5" of rear travel. I really works great but like I said before having 160mm up front makes the bike feel unbalanced in terms of suspension feel....it's not a bad thing, just different. In terms of feel well to my backside I think coils felt slightly better & plusher but the Fox stuff feels quite good overall.

Jimm, my needle bearings were the MRP kit that I had scored on eBay quite a while ago. I had absolutely no problems with the pressing & install of these bearings. I did it myself with nothing more than the press tools that came with the kit and a G clamp. Then just the hex wrenches to put it all back together. I have got a couple of BETD bearings (one for the seat stay link & one for the shock link) they didn't come with press tools so I have to ask if your kit came with press tools to press the bearings in to the proper depth? From memory the drive side needle bearing is pressed flush with the outer surface of chainstay & the non drive side is pressed in a little deeper. But both should be flush on the inner surfaces. You could try nipping them up a smidgen....but not too much.

I'll take some more pics of the finished bike & post them up very soon. Hope this has helped you guys in some way. If there's anything else you'd like to know then feel free to ask away.

Thanks & take care....Joe 8)


----------



## JimmAwelon (Jun 9, 2009)

Cheers Joe, some useful info there on the needle bearings and I have an old 7.5" Triad shock hanging around so will try that in there too. All gives me a good starting point for my fettling.
Jimm


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Fred1971 said:


> View attachment 770235
> :thumbsup:


Hey Fred, I see you have a rear shock with a piggy back resv. Any interference issues?


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

Anytime Jimm, if you want some more specific measurements I'd be happy to provide them for you.

I've got a 7.5" RP23....I don't mean to dash your ideas but I've already tried it and unless you're going to run a tall triple clamp that 7.5 will be waaaaay too long for most single crown forks.

Now that I know I can't run my '01 Enduro link in all 4 positions I'm actually thinking of running my MRP linkage & coil shock for the full 6" travel rear that will balance up the travel of the bike. I have to press new bearings into the MRP link but I know that I will get 6" and it will match the travel of the Fox 36 beautifully. I wanted to run air suspension to keep the overall weight of the bike as light as possible hence the Kashima Talas & RP23. I thought that the bike wouldn't feel too bad with a longer travel front, but I think I'd feel more confident on a balanced bike, that would probably be worth the added weight of running the coil rear end again. Like I said it's all been trial & error, but in the process I've got quite alot of linkages, shocks & trinkets to try out on my MAX frames over the years so I'm a little spoilt for choice.

Just for your info, the MRP link came with a Fox RX shock that was actually custom made for MRP by Fox and measures an odd 7" x 2" so you're only adding a half inch of shock length but still getting 2" of shock travel which shouldn't mess with the overall geometry, and give a nice plush leverage ratio of about 3:1, like the modern Enduro. Much better than trying to get over 6" of travel out of a 1.5" stroke shocks like with the BETD links. Too much leverage isn't overly good for the longevity of a shocks internals.

Anyways enough of my ramblings....hope this helps you out a little.

Take care....Joe


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

joe rumble said:


> Anytime Jimm, if you want some more specific measurements I'd be happy to provide them for you.
> 
> I've got a 7.5" RP23....I don't mean to dash your ideas but I've already tried it and unless you're going to run a tall triple clamp that 7.5 will be waaaaay too long for most single crown forks.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe, don't mean to hijack your post here, but I was just curious if you have tried a rear shock with the piggyback resv. on your Max frame.


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

No problem at all.

Yes I have run piggy back shocks on my FSR with no dramas at all. They are older Fox RX's (which is basically a Fox Vanilla R but with a piggy back). You can't run overly long i2i shocks on these frames. I'm not sure how you'd go with modern piggy back shocks that have huge resevoirs though. I have 3 Fox RX's, a 5.75 x 1.5, 6.5 x 1.5 & 7 x 2 that came with the MRP link. No dramas with any of them.

If you go back through this thread I've posted lots of pics of my frames including one of my red '97 MAX before as it was before this build that I've just done running the 5.75 x 1.5 RX. Also pics of various linkages, measurements and stuff.

Take care....Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone try to run 650B's on their bike?


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

*Ok here is the old girl all revamped!!!!!*

Well it's been a long time and well here are the completed pics of my old faithful '97 GC MAX Backbone frame. I"ve built this bike up as a do it all mid travel all mountain rig with full 3 x 10 gearing.

I've initially been using the bike with an '01 Enduro shock link and a Fox RP23 Kashima shock. This works great but felt unbalanced with the Fox 36 Talas Kashima up front....I've trial fitted my MountainSpeed long travel linkage & Fox RX 7" i2i x 2" stroke shock and my God what a difference....the longer stroke shock coupled with the long travel link & needle bearings have totally redefined what I thought this bike could do. I'm telling you MAX users if you can find an MountainSpeed link & shock don't ask questions just bloody well buy it....yes it really is THAT good.

With the tall 160mm Talas 36 up front the MountainSpeed linkage & shock give an amazingly plush feel. That rear end kit with the linkage, shock & bearings makes these old frames feel as good as if not better that alot of the contemporary offerings.

I still have to press new bearings into the MRP link and get shock hardware to mount the RX. Before I do that, Im going to send the Fox RX shock in for a full service and have the chrome plating removed from the link and have it cleaned up & smoothed up....maybe anodise it with a shot peened finish or polish it.

Anyways here are the pics....no more ranting but damn these frames still turn heads and start conversations....especially when you tell people you're riding a 16yo frame....enjoy guys, any more questions about anything at all please feel free to ask!!

Again hope you all like the pics!!

Take care....Joe


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice work Joe. 

Regarding the shocks, I have a medium frame one here that I can't fit a piggy back shock into. There's just not enough room under the seat-tower. But my XL has plenty of space. Yours looks like a large.
Fox made a few vanilla R's in 6.75/1.75" size for the 2000 Bighit FSR's which your upper link is from (before they went to the 24" wheel frame). These are a perfect fit for these frames (I have two) but I'm not aware of any common air shocks in that size.

On the old 2000 bighit I ran a 7.5/2.0" shock using the lowest link postion, the ride was good but it sat taller than ideal unloaded. A 7.25/1.75" (not a common size, but at least they exist) shock with that 2000 bighit link would be a good upgrade for many.

I went through the back end of my XL and toleranced the fit on each bushing. The back end now feels like it runs on bearings, but I think I went a bit too far on the main pivot bushings, the back end has a little wiggle in it now. I do have spare bushings, just not the time to redo it right now.

I need to get my medium (wife's other bike) off to the powder-coaters. I'm thinking satin black front end and silver rear. Anyone got a better option? My XL is red and they aren't allowed to match.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Dougal, ask your powdercoater about a color called "city lights" very cool color. I also seen a black to rootbeer brown fade that looked good too.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

joe rumble said:


> Well it's been a long time and well here are the completed pics of my old faithful '97 GC MAX Backbone frame. I"ve built this bike up as a do it all mid travel all mountain rig with full 3 x 10 gearing.
> 
> I've initially been using the bike with an '01 Enduro shock link and a Fox RP23 Kashima shock. This works great but felt unbalanced with the Fox 36 Talas Kashima up front....I've trial fitted my MountainSpeed long travel linkage & Fox RX 7" i2i x 2" stroke shock and my God what a difference....the longer stroke shock coupled with the long travel link & needle bearings have totally redefined what I thought this bike could do. I'm telling you MAX users if you can find an MountainSpeed link & shock don't ask questions just bloody well buy it....yes it really is THAT good.
> 
> ...


Nice. I had one of those in 98. Try that stock linkage on the low bottom bracket setting. I think you'll like the feel a lot better.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Bent Wheel said:


> Hey Dougal, ask your powdercoater about a color called "city lights" very cool color. I also seen a black to rootbeer brown fade that looked good too.


I'm not sure if the local guys can do that, but I'll ask. Thanks for the tip. It's pretty close to the sparkle black that some of these bikes came out with.

I painted my 2000 bighit with plastikote candy-metalic black years ago, not far off. Looked awesome when clean. Kind of like the black-magic car I've got now that looks awesome clean but never is.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Dougal said:


> I'm not sure if the local guys can do that, but I'll ask. Thanks for the tip. It's pretty close to the sparkle black that some of these bikes came out with.
> 
> I painted my 2000 bighit with plastikote candy-metalic black years ago, not far off. Looked awesome when clean. Kind of like the black-magic car I've got now that looks awesome clean but never is.


I've done some rattle can paint jobs that turned out pretty well myself. That Matte black finish is pretty cool too. When my FSR was coated, these guys had about every color under the sun. They also had a "chrome" finish in different colors, pretty bada$$ lookin. Good luck with your choice in color. Post up some pix when you get er done.


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

Dougal said:


> Nice work Joe.
> 
> Regarding the shocks, I have a medium frame one here that I can't fit a piggy back shock into. There's just not enough room under the seat-tower. But my XL has plenty of space. Yours looks like a large.
> Fox made a few vanilla R's in 6.75/1.75" size for the 2000 Bighit FSR's which your upper link is from (before they went to the 24" wheel frame). These are a perfect fit for these frames (I have two) but I'm not aware of any common air shocks in that size.
> ...


Hi Dougal,

I'm aware of the various linkages & shocks that Specialized have had on their FSR's. My linkage is actually from an '01 Enduro and I'm running a 6.5 x 1.5 RP23 on it. My frame is an XL.

Unfortunately Specialized and MountainSpeed (MRP) had some pretty odd sized shocks made for them back in the day. Before this build I was actually using a 5.75 x 1.5 Fox RX (from a Cannondale Super V) with the standard shock link....very slack head angle and low bb....the bike absolutely railed. The MRP long travel link uses a custom Fox RX which is a 7 x 2. My '99 DH frame has a Reeg engineering chainstay, and yet another custom Fox RX which is a 6.5 x 1.75.

I'd love to have a 7 x 2 air shock on my FSR with the MRP linkage but the reality of it is that no one makes one.

Take care.....Joe


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey there,

I've already tried to use the slacker head tube/low bb positions but I was getting tyre rub on suspension compression so it was a no go. The overall height of the Fox 36 keeps the angles pretty slack in the steep HT/high BB positions so it still felt great in terms of geometry. By unbalanced I mean that it feels weird having more travel up front than out back hence it feels unbalanced in the quality & quantity of travel front to rear. The Fox 36 feels nice & plush but the rear doesn't feel the same even with the RP23's propedal completely off it ramps up more quickly & feels firmer and you know there's not as much travel behind you as you have up front.

I'm going to be using my MRP long travel linkage and Fox RX coil that came with it to give me 6" at both ends.

I went for air suspension initially to try to keep the weight down a little, but balanced suspension travel and feel is more beneficial than gaining a couple of hundred grams give or take with the coil shock. I have to say when I trial fitted MRP link & shock kit, it felt 1000% better than the Enduro link & Fox RP23....yes the feeling is that drastically different...well to my butt anyways 

Take care....Joe


----------



## Supermoto Fan (Sep 29, 2011)

I was considering building this, but I have decided that the project would be beyond my scope. I figured I should share it with someone who might do something good.

1998 SPECIALIZED FSR LTD. FULL SUSPENSION MOUNTAIN BIKE FRAME - LARGE


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Supermoto Fan said:


> I was considering building this


Email sent via Craigslist.

Why not collect the whole set.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Supermoto Fan said:


> I was considering building this, but I have decided that the project would be beyond my scope. I figured I should share it with someone who might do something good.
> 
> 1998 SPECIALIZED FSR LTD. FULL SUSPENSION MOUNTAIN BIKE FRAME - LARGE
> 
> View attachment 783279


Would be a good place to start. Throw a Risse Racing complete rear triangle on there and go ride.


----------



## Supermoto Fan (Sep 29, 2011)

Dougal said:


> Email sent via Craigslist.
> 
> Why not collect the whole set.:thumbsup:


I'd be happy to have it as it is a Large (and I unknowingly bought a Small), plus it's the MAX Backbone and I have the standard-issue frame. But, I figure it'd make more sense to buy a better/newer model bike than the one I have and just sell my old bike complete.

Best of luck to whoever grabs it. It looks sweet to me.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Once built up, this frame is as good as any other out there.


----------



## Supermoto Fan (Sep 29, 2011)

Dougal said:


> Email sent via Craigslist.
> 
> Why not collect the whole set.:thumbsup:


Sorry, I should have said: "I was considering buying this and building it up". It's not mine.


----------



## zmotojason (Apr 15, 2010)

I built these two bikes up last year and finally got around to posting. The green one is mostly stock with an old 20mm Marzocchi Z1, Avid BB7 brakes, Blackspire Chain Guide, XT front, XT Rapid Rise read and Truvativ Dual Ring Cranks. The red one has full Mountain Speed bearings and linkage, Avid Hydraulics, XT front, XT Rapid Rise rear, Saint Shifters, Blackspire Chain Guide, Raceface DH Cranks, Azonic Outlaws and a Marzocchi 66. The green bike is mostly ridded cross country by my brother and the red is used by me for downhill shuttle trips when I don't feel like I need my long travel Commencal Supreme.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice looking rigs there Z. Do you know how much travel you're getting on the Red rig?


----------



## zmotojason (Apr 15, 2010)

I get about 6 inches travel front and rear. The bike is pretty heavy, but a lot of that has to do with the 66 and Outlaw wheels.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Same here, I'm running a Risse Racing rear triangle, shock, Hex link, seat stays, chain stays, a Fox Float 36 up front. I love the way this rig rides. I still get looks from folks riding new equipment, but the FSR keeps on ticking.
What's the bottom bracket measure?


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Anyone have a link to the original Shock and Fork air pressure settings on the SID fork and SID shock? I ran across it and cant find it now. 1997-1999 bike, I cant remember when I got it<g>

Bob


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

atchipmunk said:


> Wow! Haven't been by this thread in quite a while, but it's nice to see so many more MaxBackbone frames being restored and ridden still. :buttrock
> 
> Dougal...that's a great find. Woulda been really helpful when I was restoring/building my FSR DH. Luckily, I lucked out and found someone that had a spare of the real deal in their toolbox...
> 
> ...


Mr Atchipmunk, can you help with original FSR DH specs?

I've found one frame listed for sale in my country and I know it's been hacked about and parts swapped. But I don't know how far.
What was the original shock, link and swingarm on yours? Was it bushing or bearings in the main pivot?
Also what year was yours? Bikepedia has nothing for the early FSR DH's and my original specialized catalogs cannot be found.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Just finished putting a Fox DHX Air 5.0 rear shock on my FSR. Wow, how sweet it is.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Joe, I'm running the Risse Racing complete rear triangle with adjustable Hex link, seat stays. Fox 36 up front as well, Fox DHX Air 5.0, 7.5x2 out back. Very balanced feel, endless travel feeling. 67-68 degree HA, 14" bb height. I love the way this thing feels. I ride 4'-6' drops, 12'-15' gaps and doubles over & over, feels like Butta. Hope this helps.
Check out atchipmunks pix and you'll see what the Risse equip. looks like. Keep up the good work.


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

joe rumble said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I've already tried to use the slacker head tube/low bb positions but I was getting tyre rub on suspension compression so it was a no go. The overall height of the Fox 36 keeps the angles pretty slack in the steep HT/high BB positions so it still felt great in terms of geometry. By unbalanced I mean that it feels weird having more travel up front than out back hence it feels unbalanced in the quality & quantity of travel front to rear. The Fox 36 feels nice & plush but the rear doesn't feel the same even with the RP23's propedal completely off it ramps up more quickly & feels firmer and you know there's not as much travel behind you as you have up front.
> 
> ...


That is an incredible bike!! I had one back in 1998. It was, and still is one of my all time favorite full suspension bikes. In fact, to this day, I do not think any of the modern bikes can eat up square edge chop like those bikes with a coil shock on them.

I used to ride mine down the railroad tracks by my house, right down the center where it was 1" to 4" square edges of the railroad ties. And I could do this in the middle ring, sitting in the saddle! I don't think any modern air shock bikes could do that. I would be surprised if my Pivot Firebird could do that. Modern bikes are tuned for air shocks, and that bike was tuned for a coil. I still feel that the best coil setups, outperform air setups, when they are designed for a coil, and not an air shock bike with a coil strapped on.

It was my "All Mountain" bike, before we even knew WTF that meant. I rode mine from the Colorado river, UP to the top of Porcupine Rim trail, to Sand Flats, and then back down.

That bike still makes my heart flutter!


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

twowheelsdown2002 said:


> That is an incredible bike!! I had one back in 1998. It was, and still is one of my all time favorite full suspension bikes. In fact, to this day, I do not think any of the modern bikes can eat up square edge chop like those bikes with a coil shock on them.
> 
> I used to ride mine down the railroad tracks by my house, right down the center where it was 1" to 4" square edges of the railroad ties. And I could do this in the middle ring, sitting in the saddle! I don't think any modern air shock bikes could do that. I would be surprised if my Pivot Firebird could do that. Modern bikes are tuned for air shocks, and that bike was tuned for a coil. I still feel that the best coil setups, outperform air setups, when they are designed for a coil, and not an air shock bike with a coil strapped on.
> 
> ...


Mate you are sooo right about coils....they feel infinitely better, smoother, plusher and far more responsive than air....so much so that I'm seriously contemplating getting rid of the TALAS 36 for a Van 36.

Why? Well my bike is now in it's final configuration. I have had my MRP linkage stripped of its chrome & polished up, came up a treat. The Fox RX that came with it didn't need any servicing according to my LBS so I've just taken the stickers off it & cleaned it up. Ordered some sweet offset shock bushings from ProShox in Poland and man are they an awesome thing to have. Lowered the BB height & slackened the head angle amazingly. That mod has really breathed new life into this old frame. 6.2" of ULTRA plush rear travel. While i was riding on the RP23 the front TALAS felt amazingly plush, but now compared to my MRP rear coil setup with the MRP needle bearings the front feels a tad lifeless & sticky....soaks up the hits great but not so good on the small sensitive bumps....coils all the way me thinks now....anyone have a Vanilla 36 Kashima they want to trade for a TALAS 36 Kashima?

I've taken a few pics in the current configuration & will upload them here very soon.

God this bike feels amazing now. I think with the coil front end it would just be the perfect mid travel all mountain rig....it's amazing how good a 16yo frame can still feel when you get some new technology on it. Specialized really got those MAX frames right in so many ways....they can still put alot of modern frames to shame....they just don't make them like they used to ;-) I've been browsing around and have been tempted to get a GT Force or Sanction frame, late model Specialized Enduro or maybe a used Intense Uzzi VP....but why? I've ridden my friends Force and yes it feels great, but in all honesty there really isn't a quantifiable difference between my frame in its current configuration or his new GT they have very similar geometry considering the huge age gap between them.

More pics coming in very soon....stay posted lol....

Take care guys


----------



## joe rumble (Feb 17, 2010)

*'97 GC FSR update pics*

Ok guys, final pic updates of the '97 CG FSR build up. Had the MRP linkage stripped of its satin plating and had it cleaned & polished up....looks an absolute treat :-D Also purchased a set of the ProShox offset shock bushings which made a pretty big difference to the geometry of the frame.

Also included a couple of pics with my friends '10 GT Force 1.0 so you can kind of make out the differences in geometry from the 16yo frame to a late model all mountain bike. That GT is an awesome ride too....but I just love my FSR now with these mods....only thing I'd want to do is maybe swap out the TALAS 36 for a Vanilla 36....nothing can replicate the plushness of a coil....that was ultra apparent from riding my friends GT with 6" travel then my FSR with the MRP link & shock which also has 6".

Enjoy the pics and as always any questions or comments please feel free 

Take care....Joe


----------



## islubio (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks awesome! What are u using in the rear for the disc brake mount?


----------



## Multicreativ (Oct 20, 2013)

*Thats my 97ér Specialized DH Backbone ; Custumized*















Fork - Zoom XTR 120 mm

Crank - Truvativ Fc 160 mm 32 T Single

Pedals - Vpm 58

Frontbreak - Promax 160 mm

Backbreak - Power V-break with Powermodulator

Bar - 720 mm D-Lux with Truvativ Hussefeld 31,8 mm

Frameshock - Fox vanilla R 190mm

Chain - KMC

Cassette - Shimano HG 8 speed

Shifter - Shimano Trigger 8 - speed

Rear Derailleur - Shimano Alivio ???

Rims - Vuelta airline 1 with 36 spokes , Twisted

Saddle - WTB Rocket V

Headset - Stronglight semi integrated

Tires - Yellow Kirin 2.30


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but those twist-laced wheels won't last with disc brakes.
You need straight pull for disc brakes or drive wheels to resolve the torque at the hub to tension in the spokes.
With the twisted spokes like that you're trying to apply torque through bending the spokes. They will flex a lot and eventually break.

Twist-laced spokes only work long term on front wheels with rim brakes. It can be done on only one side of a drive or disc braked wheel.


----------



## Multicreativ (Oct 20, 2013)

on the disk-side i´ve pull the spokes stronger and another Crossing !

What can i use maximum for a Frameshock ,I´ve 190mm ???


----------



## BAKEDOUT (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm also looking for bearing kits help, think matbe the Brits or Auzzies might have something.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

BAKEDOUT said:


> I'm also looking for bearing kits help, think matbe the Brits or Auzzies might have something.


You can ream the bushings to a better than factory fit (i.e. not as tight) and get ball bearing smoothness out of them. I've done this to my 97 Elite.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't know if this is kosher or not but I have a BETD link for these old frames that I have no need for. I am willing to ship it (you pay shipping) to anybody if they want it. Has been sitting on my old purple ground control frame for years. Heck, if you want an old frame (the cheap taiwan version) it is yours as well! 

just pm me if you are interested. Also, feel free to yell at me if this is not kosher and I will delete….


----------



## BAKEDOUT (Oct 31, 2013)

Awesome thanks so much finding parts is next to impossible here in the States, thanks again.


----------



## BAKEDOUT (Oct 31, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the reply, maybe after C-Mas I'll be lookin to pick up some parts, maybe you could send me some pics of what you have, thanks again. BAKEDOUT


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe use the PM system, Bakedout.


----------



## CrowMan (Sep 27, 2013)

I've read through this whole thread a little bit at a time over the past couple of days.
And I must say there are some super nice Max's in here, and loads of great info on these bikes.
So thanks to everyone who has contributed.:thumbsup:

Here's my 1998 FSR Ground Control I bought new in 98', (just like a few others on here I really wanted the
FSR elite Max Backbone but I couldn't afford it at the time) and slowly upgraded to full XTR over the
next 4-6 ? years. Just got her back out a few months ago after a long time of not riding. I threw some
street tires on there and have been riding the bike paths around here to get back into the swing of riding.








I picked up a bone stock 1998 FSR elite Max, size large (finally) a few weeks ago and stripped it down to the frame (the crank 
is also off there now) to build up over this winter. Excuse the messy garage.
















































I also have a frame like this one (2001 FSR Enduro),







I can't decide if I want to steal the seatstays off this for rear disc on the Max, or just use an XTR V brake on the rear of the Max.
I plan to build this frame (enduro) up also with all the spare parts I have including a complete 1999 FSR Ground Control Sport.

The build list for the *Max Elite* build so far:
*2001 FSR ENDURO seatstay and linkage *(cartridge bearings), *BETD main pivot *(needle bearing)
_Shock- _*FOX Vanilla R *6.75" i2i x 1.75" stroke (900lb x 1.83" stroke spring)
_Fork-_* ROCKSHOX Sektor RL* 150mm dual position coil_(converted to 110-150mm U-Turn coil, extra firm spring)_
_Front Mech-_ *SHIMANO SLX* M665 (2 x 9)
_Crankset-_ *SHIMANO SLX* 170mm 22-36t (mountain double)
_Cassette-_ *SRAM* 11-34t 9 speed
_Rear Mech-_ *SRAM X.7* 9 speed Medium Cage
_Shifters-_ *SRAM X.0* 9-Speed Twist Shifters
_Headset-_ *CANE CREEK* *forty*
_Handlebars-_ *AZONIC Flow*
_Stem-_ *AZONIC PleasureDome*
_Seatclamp-_ * HOPE*
_Seatpost-_ *TITEC Scoper *or *RITCHEY Comp*
_Wheelset-_ *AZONIC Outlaw*
_Bakes-_ *AVID BB7 *(180mm front, 160mm rear)

I love these Ground Control and Max frames, and look forward to building it!
Anyway, thanks for all the info in this thread, I will most likely be asking for more help as this build slowly progresses.


----------



## CrowMan (Sep 27, 2013)

Can anyone here that has tried both the 2001 enduro linkage and the BETD link on the Max Backbone frame
give me an opinion on which you liked best and why? And compared to the stock one (or any other link).

I have both now and I'm trying to decide which to try first since I'm getting ready to take
the rear triangle apart and install bearings in all of the pivots.

Probably have about 80% of the parts to start putting this bike together and I'd like to
start at the rear triangle. Of course I'll be doing some testing of my own once it's all
together and warm enough.

Oh, and I also have a seatstay from a 2001 fsr enduro with the disc mounts and cartridge bearings.
Would you guys put that on right away? I really like the stock seatstays looks and build,
but I'd also like to try disc brakes.

Thanks for any replies or opinions!


----------



## CrowMan (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## CrowMan (Sep 27, 2013)

Forks, Enduro seatstay and link mounted, I now have sealed cartridge bearings on all the pivots except 
the main pivot, it has a BETD needle bearing.
I also found a 6.75" x 1.75" Fox Vanilla shock in good working order on ebay for it.









It's slowly comin' together!


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

CrowMan said:


> Can anyone here that has tried both the 2001 enduro linkage and the BETD link on the Max Backbone frame
> give me an opinion on which you liked best and why? And compared to the stock one (or any other link).
> 
> I have both now and I'm trying to decide which to try first since I'm getting ready to take
> ...


I just saw this now.
I've tried the stock rear end compared to the 2000 bighit rear stays and upper link (similar to the 00/01 Enduro but slightly longer link) with a 6.5/1.5" rear shock.
It worked out quite well, gave the BB increase the bike needed to run that bit more sag in the back.

I also have 6.5/1.75 and 6.75/1.75" shocks but the spring availability isn't as good and for this one it only needed matching to a 120mm fork to a female rider who doesn't like the bike sitting that tall unloaded.
The medium frame doesn't have room for the 6.5/1.75" reservoir shock (vanilla RX).

I'm running Sharkfin disc mounts instead of the 2001 Enduro rear end.


----------



## CrowMan (Sep 27, 2013)

Dougal said:


> I just saw this now.


Thanks for the reply Dougal, I was starting to think either everybody stopped messing with these frames
or was done with theirs and was out riding them.

I appreciate your thoughts on the rear suspension!
It's really, really cold around here right now so I'm taking my time with this build.
I don't remember seeing any pics of your Max(s) in here, if you have any would you mind posting?

Oh, and if you have one of those shocks or an extra sharkfin you might want to sell let me know, Thanks!


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

CrowMan said:


> Thanks for the reply Dougal, I was starting to think either everybody stopped messing with these frames
> or was done with theirs and was out riding them.
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts on the rear suspension!
> ...


One is coming back from powder-coating today. I'll get some pics if it's any good.

Sorry I won't be selling those shocks or shark-fins any-time soon. I'm actually one shark-fin short, considering trying to make one at about 10x the price.


----------



## CrowMan (Sep 27, 2013)

Cool! I'd really like to see it.

That's alright on the shock, couldn't hurt to try

I'm a CNC programmer/machinist by trade for the past 18 years, if I can help with the sharkfins let me know.
I could use one myself as I've picked up another '97 Max frame.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Did I ever post my CAD model?










It was a huge amount of work, there is a general lack of straight edges to measure from and I still haven't got the cable stops in.


----------



## CrowMan (Sep 27, 2013)

Dougal said:


> Did I ever post my CAD model?


That is awesome Dougal!! (though a huge pic!) Hope you don't mind if I save a copy of it?


----------



## CrowMan (Sep 27, 2013)

Well it's all built for now, pics from the first test ride.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice shots. Is it meeting your expectations?


----------



## fxdcbikes (Mar 26, 2014)

Beautiful job Crowman!
That FSR Elite was my first dual suspension ride, bought it in the summer of 1998. I loved it. I raced it a few times but quickly got into downhill and bought a 1999 FSR Max Stars n Stripes where I had to run the Brake Therapy device. 
Then I stripped it to build a FSR S-works Team DH. I have pics.
I love seeing these great frames rebuilt with new parts, they still look sweet..!


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

fxdcbikes said:


> Then I stripped it to build a FSR S-works Team DH. I have pics.


Great. Where are these pics?


----------



## fxdcbikes (Mar 26, 2014)

*2000 FSR Team DH*

A few pics of my old 2000 FSR Team DH


----------



## fxdcbikes (Mar 26, 2014)

*1999 FSR DH Big Hit "Stars N Stripes"*

Inspired by Palmer's World championship bike, Specialized sold this frame in 1999. I had it built with 24" rims and huge 3" Nokian tires... :0


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

Picked up 1/2 a frame for $40. Then a donor frame for $100. $20 bucks for 8mmx14mm bushings to adapt the main bolt size.


----------



## smcbandit (Aug 26, 2014)

*Awsome Deal!*

I just literally got in the door from a road trip to San Diego from Phoenix to pick up my new '99 FSR Max Backbone frame. 900+ miles roundtrip but worth it .


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Update on the 4+ year FSR Build, ressurecting a 20 year old!
Shockcraft News - Pike/Lyrik RC Tune, Bike of the Month & Competition Winner

Before photo, rescued from a scrap metal bin:









New main pivot hardware to replace the lost original. Hard anodised too:









Back end all powder coated black with new IGUS bushings throughout, all reamed to a precision fit:









Manitou McLeod rear shock, 165x38mm (original would have been Fox vanilla 160x32):









Glory shot with new Maxxis rubber:









It's taken a long time, but it's now riding perfectly. Still stuff to do, drivetrain is a 3x9 Deore that may or may not stay (this bike will stay 3x).
Seatpost will change to an answer carbon as soon as a suitable seat is found.
Bars are Answer Carbon.
Brakes are Hayes Radar 203/160mm with a shark-fin adapter.
Wheels are Specialized stout disc hubs with DT Revo spokes and Stans ZTR rims.
Forks are 2003 Manitou Black Elite TPC with the softest coil spring. This is one of Mrs Dougal's bikes. Balances perfectly with the McLeod rear.

Other instagram shots:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BP6KdfFggHn/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BP6GumHgTKJ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BP6GmoLgSO1/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BP6GfivAdMI/


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

fxdcbikes said:


> Inspired by Palmer's World championship bike, Specialized sold this frame in 1999. I had it built with 24" rims and huge 3" Nokian tires... :0
> 
> View attachment 903991
> View attachment 904003
> ...


That's an awesome looking frame. Always wanted one of those before!



Dougal said:


> Update on the 4+ year FSR Build, ressurecting a 20 year old!
> Shockcraft News - Pike/Lyrik RC Tune, Bike of the Month & Competition Winner
> 
> Before photo, rescued from a scrap metal bin:
> ...


Good stuff Dougal. Glad to see that there are still people out there rocking the old-school MAXbackbone frame. I've recently semi-retired mine. Even with the Risse Racing rear triangle I was getting some notable lateral movement in the rear during hard turns that were less than confidence inspiring. I've temporarily used some of the parts off the bike (wheels, cranks, seat, brakes, etc) to build a dirt jump frame...an '13 Specialized P3. Will eventually get my MAX frame back together...but it definitely won't serve as my main, do-everything bike...


----------



## Pepis (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi  
We are still rocking old-school Spec frames

Here is mine:
Zdjęcia - Pokazywarka.pl

I built it albost 3 years but for now this bike is flying over! : )
Setup:

- fork Z1 FR SL `03 
- shock Cane Creek AD 10
- brakes Formula The One
- wheels Fulcrum Redmetal 5
- Crank XT
- etc. etc.


----------



## oldschoolbikr (May 16, 2017)

*99 FSR 9 speed*

































My resurrection project started with a $100 Craigslist 1999 Specialized bike with a frisbee still attached at the rear wheel and nipples on the tires, as well as a lot of updating with what I thought were purposeful for North Central Florida riding. Not a Max Backbone, but close enough for government work.

1999 FSR, Fox Van. RC, Marz Z3 Light, Cane Creek Wams, Avid SL Levers / V's, RF/XT/LX drivetrain (32/ 11-34 ), Thomson stem, SDG Saddle and Post, Specialized Chunder front and (reversed) rear.

Haven't ridden (or posted here, what happened to my username?) since 2006.

Working on similar build for for a 1999 GT Avalanche Hardtail.

Trails seem more technical, but less harsh on the honey . Conquered Palm Coast, looking at making a return visit to Santos soon.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

So I thought I'd pick this up where Dougal left off. I pestered him for awhile for the frame. It will need heat treatment for the seat stays where there has been a welded repair so I'll have it apart again soon. I got sick of emails today so built it up from spares to get away from the laptop. 
I'm undecided which direction I'll go with it, certain forks will be hard to find, whether to go strictly period correct, or mix it up. I don't see the point of putting super narrow bars and crap rubber on it, so I don't mind new stuff either.

1999 DH


----------



## CrowMan (Sep 27, 2013)

Mudguard said:


> 1999 DH


That looks awesome Mudguard!!
I still love these old Max Backbones! 
For your DH model, I don't know if one would be needed if you ride primarily down hill, but I've been thinking about trying to put a dropper seatpost on mine.
But the seat tube is so short... need to look into what type/size might work.

Has anybody out there put a dropper post on one of these frames?


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

CrowMan said:


> I've been thinking about trying to put a dropper seatpost on mine.
> But the seat tube is so short... need to look into what type/size might work.
> 
> Has anybody out there put a dropper post on one of these frames?


This bike will be more a coffee bike rather than ridden in anger.

You can get short droppers, the DH frame will need to have the stop removed, but the problem with the lack of room is that you're gonna have a short dropper.

I put one in an 05 frame with a similar lack of room, but I think it still has more room than the older bikes


----------



## CrowMan (Sep 27, 2013)

Mudguard said:


> I put one in an 05 frame with a similar lack of room, but I think it still has more room than the older bikes




Dang..thanks for posting this man!!
I looked around pretty hard on the web for someone who had put a dropper in one of these old interrupted seat tube frames.

Your 05 is the closest/only one I've seen, makes me more confident that it can/will work.
Nice bike by the way!


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

X-post from the 26" bike thread. I've owned this one for about 8 years. Finally got the correct forks on it. Ironically so I can sell it.









1998 FSR Elite.

It had a horrible mismatch of bits when I got it. Including a Judy C fork. It took me a while to get a Mango Xvert R with a long enough steerer for the XL head-tube.

Before then I had a 145mm Xvert DC on the front and longer stroke Vanilla RC on the rear. But I've finally been able to get it looking stock.


----------



## BGR1978 (May 17, 2021)

Well. First of all, thanks for all the information regarding the Max Backbone frames. I've built up a few FSRs recently (9 in total) and found this for sale close to me for a steal. 
The rear triangle seat stay pivot was toast but I managed to get a replacement from Canada and some replacement bushings from Germany. 
The powdercoat white had seen better days so I sandblasted the frame and was about to paint it when I realised how nice the frame was with no scratches, so she's had hours of shining. Still some way to go and some pieces left to get the build done but she is well on her way!


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

BGR1978 said:


> Well. First of all, thanks for all the information regarding the Max Backbone frames. I've built up a few FSRs recently (9 in total) and found this for sale close to me for a steal.


Looks very similar to my 99 FSR DH.


----------



## BGR1978 (May 17, 2021)

Mudguard said:


> Looks very similar to my 99 FSR DH.


I am pretty sure they used the same main frame and added a different rear linkage and shock. 
No one seems to have the upgraded rear linkage or I would have gone down the black and yellow paint scheme and made it into a replica. Shame as it's a cracking bike.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

About halfway done with the restomod work. Riding it everyday, everywhere.

1998 FSR Pro. I am at least owner 4.


----------



## smcbandit (Aug 26, 2014)

This is my 1999 FSR Pro. EVERYTHING customized and upgraded and modernized. I know most may say, "well its still a 26 inch MTB". I say who cares, never knew the difference then and I dont know the difference now. I do t race. I ride for me. 
If interested I will include all specs in another reply


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

smcbandit said:


> This is my 1999 FSR Pro. EVERYTHING customized and upgraded and modernized. I know most may say, "well its still a 26 inch MTB". I say who cares, never knew the difference then and I dont know the difference now. I do t race. I ride for me.
> If interested I will include all specs in another reply


Looks sweet! Tell me about the shock length, does that curved link allow a 190mm shock?


----------



## smcbandit (Aug 26, 2014)

I built this back in 2015 so i cant remember that stuff. The entire rearend is custom from Risse Racing. Their website might say more about it. But the black part of it that the lower shock bolt goes through is Hex shaped inside which gives six positions for adjustment. 
The shock i have on there is a 2016 Fox Factory Float DPS 6.5"x1.5"


----------



## Pawtail (9 mo ago)

I hope I don’t get yelled at for reviving this..
I’m 17, I posted like 2 weird bikes/ideas on MTBR under an old account, but I’ve got a hold of things. Finally got my dream, a 97 FSR, and started to build it with some lucky part finds. Here’s a pic of a donor frame I got for it. $200 for a MS link, MS bearings and Helix Expert. Score. Will post the WIP pics of the 97 soon.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I saw this parked in the back of Goat Hill Tavern in Costa Mesa this past spring. I saw Agent Orange the night before and was in for some hair of the dog. No. It wasn't for sale.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Pawtail said:


> I hope I don’t get yelled at for reviving this..
> I’m 17, I posted like 2 weird bikes/ideas on MTBR under an old account, but I’ve got a hold of things. Finally got my dream, a 97 FSR, and started to build it with some lucky part finds. Here’s a pic of a donor frame I got for it. $200 for a MS link, MS bearings and Helix Expert. Score. Will post the WIP pics of the 97 soon.
> View attachment 2009651


Those MS Speed Springs were nice and made by Eibach.


----------



## Pawtail (9 mo ago)

milehi said:


> Those MS Speed Springs were nice and made by Eibach.


Am aware, and yes, they are great, I have another massive one on an 8” Van R.


----------



## Pawtail (9 mo ago)

Here’s the 97. Excuse the mess, my garage is still a minefield  The tight rear tire clearance kills me… I need to test which 2.0s or 2.1s fit. The Z1 is rough and needs a repaint so I’m looking for another when I’ve got the money. Yes, I know, the geo is horrible.


----------



## Pawtail (9 mo ago)

Just got ahold of a ‘00 Z1 CR, pics tomorrow. Now it only needs a crankset, brakes and shifters to run. Headset, stem and bars need swapping, have my eye out for a silver WF Shorty to mount my gold ProTapers on. I’ll have to put on a short post and ruin the look to ride the thing, but it’s a small price to pay for glory. Happy Thanksgiving everyone! :>


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Pawtail said:


> Just got ahold of a ‘99 Z1 CR, pics tomorrow. Now it only needs a crankset, brakes and shifters to run. Headset, stem and bars need swapping, have my eye out for a silver WF Shorty to mount my gold ProTapers on. I’ll have to put on a short post and ruin the look to ride the thing, but it’s a small price to pay for glory. Happy Thanksgiving everyone! :>


That's the perfect fork for that frame. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Pawtail (9 mo ago)

milehi said:


> That's the perfect fork for that frame. Good luck with your search.


Hahah I know, I always see them built with Jr. T’s and X-Vert’s, the 100mm Z1 just looks perfect in proportion to the frame. Thank you! I admittedly don’t have a job yet and am always broke, but I got very lucky with some consecutive part finds and finally something in my garage will be rideable. ^-^


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

In case you didn't know, the stem you're after also was made by a company called Azonic with the name "Shorty". Length you're after is 75mm. Both companies were either related or one in the same. I hope that helps your search.


----------



## Pawtail (9 mo ago)

milehi said:


> In case you didn't know, the stem you're after also was made by a company called Azonic with the name "Shorty". Length you're after is 75mm. Both companies were either related or one in the same. I hope that helps your search.
> View attachment 2010848


I did know 😅 I know too much for a teenager.
WF = World Force
They look great, always wanted one. Yep, 75 is about right. Thanks!


----------



## Pawtail (9 mo ago)

Just gonna leave the spacer stack as-is to torture the perfectionists. jk, I am one myself, so that’ll get a chop-chop. Fork looks a dream but desperately needs a teardown and service. I like to think of myself as a mini Dr. Marzocchi (I think this is my 17th Bomber to date), so I’ll have no trouble with that. Leaking oil from one seal and is very sticky across all rebound and compression ranges. Getting closer…


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Mudguard said:


> So I thought I'd pick this up where Dougal left off. I pestered him for awhile for the frame. It will need heat treatment for the seat stays where there has been a welded repair so I'll have it apart again soon. I got sick of emails today so built it up from spares to get away from the laptop.
> I'm undecided which direction I'll go with it, certain forks will be hard to find, whether to go strictly period correct, or mix it up. I don't see the point of putting super narrow bars and crap rubber on it, so I don't mind new stuff either.
> 
> 1999 DH



I found a more appropriate fork, but still not quite the one I want. 
And got Dougal to check and make sure it was ok 




__
http://instagr.am/p/CfSwpJwLKEF/


----------



## Pawtail (9 mo ago)

Mudguard said:


> I found a more appropriate fork, but still not quite the one I want.
> And got Dougal to check and make sure it was ok
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. I would say if you’re putting a Dorado on it, save up for the Risse rear end. I have no experience with it, but you could pair it with either the stock gold link or something like a Big Hit link, ala Alvin’s gunmetal gray ‘99 (which I love to bits btw) to make the geo a bit better with the 7” (?) fork. That’s just me overthinking though lol. Now I want a Dorado to match my Shiver… ,_,


----------



## Pawtail (9 mo ago)

…how do compression cartridge mod help me
Kidding, will be done soon. The Z1 feels like garbage right now and gets half travel with softer springs at minimum preload. Gonna take the thin spinny metal stick to the compression cart, apparently this helped with the slow HSC on the CR. Rebound works fine.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Pawtail said:


> Looks good. I would say if you’re putting a Dorado on it, save up for the Risse rear end. I have no experience with it, but you could pair it with either the stock gold link or something like a Big Hit link, ala Alvin’s gunmetal gray ‘99 (which I love to bits btw) to make the geo a bit better with the 7” (?) fork. That’s just me overthinking though lol. Now I want a Dorado to match my Shiver… ,_,


Yes a bit overforked at 180mm instead of 150mm. But the 98/99 X-Vert Carbon Ti are very hard to find. I had a little bit of work getting a seat stay heat treated and painted after a crack was welded up, so I'd like to leave it pretty original. 
It's a coffee bike rather than anything to ride too aggressively.


----------



## Pawtail (9 mo ago)

Forgot to add this—
Needle bearing part numbers from the MRP upgrade kit are as follows:
6x HK1210
2x HK1712
Can measure the pivot pins and thrust washers if necessary.


----------



## Pawtail (9 mo ago)

Finally got my paws on a Shorty. 70mm with slight rise — maybe a lil on the short side but slicing 2” off the seatpost might make it look better. Also realized the shock measures out at a weird size (about 7.15”) which leads me to believe someone removed an internal topout bumper. Harsh topout checks out. The whole thing needs a rebuild anyway, so bringing it back to 7” should help correct the geo a bit. X-Rays are there until I source some XT shifters. For the keen-eyed, the left brake lever is a random temporary test fit. It’s a BoXXer mount caliper


----------

